# How fast can a human grow? - Answer here



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have found some motivation to train properly again lately, so all is well in the world. Started back in December at just over 12 stone, currently weighing just over 14 stone, aiming for 18 stone at same bodyfat or less by July.

Current routine for the next 4 weeks...

*Training*

*Day 1*

*
*

*
Whole Body.*

Squat - 5 reps, work up in 10kg jumps to two sets of moderate work. Add 10kg / week to work set, still working up from scratch.

Overhead Press - work up to 2-3 sts of 5. Start easy, add 2.5 -5kg / week.

Wide Chins - 2 sets of 5, add weight each week.

BOR - 2 sets 5, add weight each week.

Rolling triceps extensions - 3 x 5

Grip - Telegraph key, rolling Thunder, block pinch, odd grip hangs from pwr rack etc.

*Day 2*

*
*

*
Upper Push Hypertrophy + Calves - 10-15 reps each set.*

Pick anything from:

Machine bench press

Machine dip

DB inc press

Flat DB bench

Crossover

bradford press

lateral raise

Cable laterals

Plate raise in front

Any kind of pushdowns

Start with 30 sets total, add 5-10 sets total per week. Keep weights about the same.

Calves - pick anything - 6 sets total. Add 2 sets per week. Keep weights about the same.

*Day 3*

*
*

*
Upper Pull Hypertrophy - 10-15 reps per set.*

Pick anything from:

Any grip pulldowns

Any grip cable rows

Machine pulldowns

Chest supported BB or DB row

Machine Row

DB Row

Any kind of Bent laterals or face pulls

Any kind of shrugs

Any kind of curls

Start with 30 sets total, add 5 to 10 sets per week. Keep weight about the same.

*Day 4*

*
*

*
Whole Body*

Dead or sumo dead - 5 reps, work up in 10kg jumps to two sets of moderate work. Add 10kg / week to work set, still working up from scratch.

Bench Press - work up to 2-3 sets of 5. Start easy, add 2.5 -5kg / week.

Narrow Chins - 2 sets of 5, add weight each week.

Push Press - 2 sets of 5, working up in 5's from scratch to a moderate 2 sets add 2.5 - 5Kg / week.

Rolling triceps extensions - 3 x 5

*Day 5*

*Lower Body Hypertrophy - 10-15 reps per set.*

Pick anything from:

Any leg press

Any machine hack squat

Barbell hack squats

Leg extensions

Narrow stance back squat

Front squats

Romanian deadlifts

Pistols

Any seated leg curl

Any lying leg curl

GHGR's

Kneeling GHGR's

Lunges

Step ups

Back extensions

Reverse hyperextensions

Start with 50 sets total, add 5 to 10 sets per week. Keep weight about the same.

Calves - pick anything - 6 sets total. Add 2 sets per week. Keep weights about the same.

*Day 6 - OFF*

*
*

*
Day 7 - start again. *

*DIET*

Diet is approximately isocaloric with 21 kcals / lb LBM (aprox 300g pro, 300g carbs, 130g fats).

*Supps*

PhD Vmax Pump pre training, PhD Battery + BCAA during training, ProRecover or Recovery 2:1 or Extreme Build and Recover after training.

PHD / CNP FLapjacks

Occasional MRP or such like.

*AAS*

None. Nothing at all first 4 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

30 sets? Assume your going to be doing some higher rep stuff, around 10's for hypertrophy so 300 reps week 1, 350 reps week 2, 400 reps week 3. have i got my wires crossed>? seems like a huge amount of volume.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

will be following this G,i bet now you've found your spark you will reach your goal faster than you expect


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> 30 sets? Assume your going to be doing some higher rep stuff, around 10's for hypertrophy so 300 reps week 1, 350 reps week 2, 400 reps week 3. have i got my wires crossed>? seems like a huge amount of volume.


Mike,

That is correct, 10-15 reps per set so 300-450 reps for upper push in week 1, and 560-840 reps for lower body in week 1, not counting the heavier sessions.

I have always grown well with big volume ramps followed by pretty sharp drops in tonnage alongside increasing training weights / lower reps.

This time I will max the tonnage whilst clean and introduce the AAS as volume drops off and training weights are allowed to increase.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very interesting mate look forward to following this.

you putting up any pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds brutal. I love it! will be following this with interest.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah Hilly why not mate... will be a bit embarrassing having been out of any training for so long (I look like **** warmed over) but fook it. At least if I take pics and post em no one will be able to argue about where I started this from and when....lol. In fact I'll nick upstairs and take a couple the now.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

OK,

Here we go, this is what happens if you don't train for 3 years...pics taken today, upstairs in the shop  I spared you the legs, I'm sure you can infer from the upper body that they are twiglets of the first order.

This will be a fun ride!

EDIT.

Picture update

2nd picture is from 30.01.10, 22 days after the first pic.

3rd pic is from 17.2.10, 18 days after 2nd. BF gains now getting too quick, but thankfully supps are now at hand


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Look forward to this. You clearly know your stuff from your posts, so will be interesting to see what sort of results you will get.

Is the aim to qualify for the Brits as per your topic in general?

Good luck with it all though, subscribed


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Aye Chris, aim is to qual for Britains.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> OK,
> 
> Here we go, this is what happens if you don't train for 3 years...pics taken today, upstairs in the shop  I spared you the legs, I'm sure you can infer from the upper body that they are twiglets of the first order.
> 
> This will be a fun ride!


nice scottish sun tan - dont feel quite so casperish now


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

damn thats alot of reps mate.

will be keeping an eye on the progress.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Subscribed.

I've been interested in how you train for some time.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yesterdays diet, excluding supps.

TUNA, CANNED, WATER PACK

MAYONNAISE, REGULAR

BREAD, 100% WHOLE WHEAT

CHEESE, NATURAL, CHEDDAR

OATMEAL, COOKED, REGULA

HADDOCK, STEAMED OR POACHED

BANANA, RAW

CHEERIOs

YOGURT, FRUIT VARIETY, LOWFAT MILK

BAKED BEANS W/ TOMATO SAUCE

Calories 4179

Carbohydrates 444g

Protein 338g

Total Fat 126g

Saturated Fat 42g

Dietary Fiber 55.4g

So, managed to pack away 100g more carbs than planned - oops. Time to get the measuring stick out...lol. also, beans are ok but would prefer soem real veg to appear in their and lastly the fatty acid balance was poor but have some krill oil on the way to remedy that somewhat.

Todays diet so far (it's 2pm)

2 poached eggs, 2 toast.

Bowl bran flakes, banana

1 Myoplex Carb sense

1 PhD Smart Bar

800g steak cooked with peppers, garlic, caramelised onions, and chillis.

4 slices wholemeal bread

2 yoghurts

1 probiotic yog drink

4 cans pepsi max


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

*2 poached eggs, 2 toast.*

*
Bowl bran flakes, banana*

*
1 Myoplex Carb sense*

*
1 PhD Smart Bar*

*
800g steak cooked with peppers, garlic, caramelised onions, and chillis.*

*
4 slices wholemeal bread*

*
2 yoghurts*

*
1 probiotic yog drink*

*
4 cans pepsi max *

Fcuking hell, are you hungry today? lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

4 cans of pepsi max? I'm also addicted to the stuff, but trying to limit my intake. Had alot over christmas but as its either that or water (don't like tea or coffee) I'm trying to just get it down to a can a week or similar as a sunday treat.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good Luck...with your journal and progress, $hite you eat loads lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

good luck wee G i started my cycle .. join my journal man i'll def follow urs .. thanks for all the advice bro .. good luck ..


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> 4 cans of pepsi max? I'm also addicted to the stuff, but trying to limit my intake. Had alot over christmas but as its either that or water (don't like tea or coffee) I'm trying to just get it down to a can a week or similar as a sunday treat.


Fair play but tbh I don't see it as too much of a problem - i do have a raging caffeine addiction but also drink 4l or water in an average day and am never even close to dehydrated so I reckon I'll be fine.

Incidentally I've quit smoking as well this month and the Pepsi has perhaps replaced it to an extent? Psychological crutch!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> *2 poached eggs, 2 toast.*
> 
> *
> Bowl bran flakes, banana*
> ...





Bettyboo said:


> Good Luck...with your journal and progress, $hite you eat loads lol


I don't eat that much just now, about 1/2 of what I used to when doing the strongman stuff (between 7 and 9,000 on a training day sometimes).

No problem with appetite at all so I suppose that a plus for when i need to up the kcals. As an aside though, surely most people who are trying to grow are eating about this amount ie 21-24 kclas / LB ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

This should be one hell of a transformation.

What was your previous best bodywieght and condition when you were training? Should blow back up to that quite quickly I'd have thought - will be good to see.

Even if you do have a beard


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Wee G said:


> I don't eat that much just now, about 1/2 of what I used to when doing the strongman stuff (between 7 and 9,000 on a training day sometimes).
> 
> No problem with appetite at all so I suppose that a plus for when i need to up the kcals. As an aside though, surely most people who are trying to grow are eating about this amount ie 21-24 kclas / LB ?


I`m shooting for 5,300 calories per day and I`m weighing 235. So about 23 x BW. I think I could shoot for nearer 6,000 but its seriously hard work.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Can you show us a pic of when you were training seriously before?

Best of luck with this too


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coldo said:


> Can you show us a pic of your balls from when you were training seriously before?
> 
> Best of luck with this too


Fk sake mate thats a bit forward, wanting to see a guys coin-purse when he is only just getting back into the swing of things....

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Wee G said:


> Incidentally I've quit smoking as well this month and the Pepsi has perhaps replaced it to an extent? Psychological crutch!


I quit about 4moths ago so feel your pain. I replaced them with Mars bars so i think Pepsi max is probably the better option. Managed to wean myself off them eventually.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

coldo said:


> Can you show us a pic of when you were training seriously before?
> 
> Best of luck with this too


Best pic i have is my avatar - I was never really a BBer, dabbled with it whilst dieting after quitting strongman type stuff in 04 (?) / 05(?) so I don't have many of me hitting poses as such.

I will drag through my home pooter and find some, I know I have few.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> This should be one hell of a transformation.
> 
> What was your previous best bodywieght and condition when you were training? Should blow back up to that quite quickly I'd have thought - will be good to see.
> 
> Even if you do have a beard


Rams I've been as heavy as 302lbs mate but I was fat as fook....lol.

I've been around 250lbs in squidgy "BBer been at the pies" shape after my only proper AAS cycle, as seen in yon wee pic above.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Fk sake mate thats a bit forward, wanting to see a guys coin-purse when he is only just getting back into the swing of things....
> 
> :lol:


Hey, ive broken my arm so off work and off gym - im using my time too look at as many ****ed up things as possible, mens nads included :laugh: :cool2:

Edit; Wee G, you certainly weren't wee! Good luck


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

coldo said:


> Edit; Wee G, you certainly weren't wee! Good luck


That's why my user name is Wee G mate. Everyone called my "Big Gav" for years and when I dieted down I became " Wee Gav" instead. By the time I joined this board i was defo Wee G lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> 4 cans of pepsi max? I'm also addicted to the stuff, but trying to limit my intake. Had alot over christmas but as its either that or water (don't like tea or coffee) I'm trying to just get it down to a can a week or similar as a sunday treat.


why mate theres no harm in it,i have that or diet pepsi as my main source of fluids when dieting,tho sometimes i feel a bit gassy and switch to sugar free diluting juice.



Wee G said:


> I don't eat that much just now, about 1/2 of what I used to when doing the strongman stuff (between 7 and 9,000 on a training day sometimes).
> 
> No problem with appetite at all so I suppose that a plus for when i need to up the kcals. As an aside though, surely most people who are trying to grow are eating about this amount ie 21-24 kclas / LB ?


fook i dont eat anything like that neighbourhood of kcals,when i count it up i usually take in (when all is well eating wise) about 350-400g prot,300-400g carbs and anything from 100g or less of fats a day so top line it comes to roughly 4100kcals,would love to have the appetite you have G,i am a lazy fker when it comes to eating!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah Wee G my favourite non ginger Scotsman. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

weeman said:


> i usually take in (when all is well eating wise) about 350-400g prot,300-400g carbs and anything from 100g or less of fats a day so top line it comes to roughly 4100kcals,would love to have the appetite you have G,i am a lazy fker when it comes to eating!


Mate,

what are you weighing the now eating 4100 a day?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*TRAINING*

*
*

*
Thursday 07.01.10, 8pm*

Chins - BW - 2 x 5

OHP - 50kg - 3 x 5

Bench - Shoulder says no, not too surprised, did dips instead.

Dips - 2 x 5

Deadlift - 100kg - 2 x 5

*Food *

2 poached eggs, 2 toast.

Bowl bran flakes, banana

1 Myoplex Carb sense RTD

1 PhD Smart Bar

1Kg steak cooked with peppers, garlic, caramelised onions, and chillis.

4 slices wholemeal bread

2 yoghurts

1 probiotic yog drink

4 cans pepsi max

1 Extreme Nutri Pro Bar

1 CNP Pro Slam mixed in 1 litre water

1 Vmax Pump (pre-training)

10g BCAA, 30g PhD Battery (During training)

3 scoops Pro Recover (post training)

500g new potatoes

3 more poached eggs

750ml whole milk, 1 scoop Pro Recover


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> *TRAINING*
> 
> *Thursday 07.01.10, 8pm*
> 
> ...


is that a single big **** steak or spread over a few meals?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

2 poached eggs, 2 toast

*Tin of dog food*

Bowl bran flakes, banana

1 Myoplex Carb sense RTD

1 PhD Smart Bar

1Kg steak cooked with peppers, garlic, caramelised onions, and chillis.

4 slices wholemeal bread

2 yoghurts

1 probiotic yog drink

4 cans pepsi max

1 Extreme Nutri Pro Bar

1 CNP Pro Slam mixed in 1 litre water

1 Vmax Pump (pre-training)

10g BCAA, 30g PhD Battery (During training)

3 scoops Pro Recover (post training)

500g new potatoes

3 more poached eggs

750ml whole milk, 1 scoop Pro Recover

Diet look excellent mate!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Friday 08.01.10*

*
*

*
TRAINING*

*715am*

Standing calve - 4 x 15

Leg Press - 6 x 15

s/s

Lying ham curl - 6 x 15

Leg extension - 4 x 15

s/s

Seated Leg Curl - 4 x 15

Back squat (mid range only) - 4 x 15

s/s

Lying glute ham raise - 4 x 15

Step ups L - 6 x 12

s/s

Step ups R - 6 x 12

GHGR - 3 x max

s/s

Romanian Deadlift - 3 x 15

Single leg mch leg press L - 4 x 15

s/s

Single leg mch leg press R - 4 x 15

Calves on leg press - 4 x 15

Reverse Hypers - 1 x max

Back extensions - 2 x 12

L Hip flexion on multi-hip - 3 x 12

s/s

R Hip flexion on multi hip - 3 x 12

58 sets all in (1 legged exercises count as 1/2 a set, ie Left + Right = 1 set), decent session.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> is that a single big **** steak or spread over a few meals?


Glen,

Thats over the whole day, middle 4 meals were steak sandwiches, and had some with tatties at night so about 200g at a time.  Can't be ****d laying it all out meal by meal as my food count output just lists the whole lot in one go.

Cheers,

G


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

What is your long term goal?

Weight, condition, to do strong man again or to compete as a BB?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Goal is to qualify for British finals in BBing mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Mate,
> 
> what are you weighing the now eating 4100 a day?


Hey G 

Right at the mo i am treking back up to where i was a month n half ago(lost 20lbs in 6 weeks over xmas) BUT before weight dropped and i was eating 4100 i was hovering between 235-238lbs,been building my consumption back up to where it was over the last week or so and gained back about 8-9 of the lost 20lbs so far,only yesterday did i start to up the meds again


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Goal is to qualify for British finals in BBing mate.


And i reckon your gnr nail it,are you doing Harry's show at the other end of this year big chap?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

weeman said:


> And i reckon your gnr nail it,are you doing Harry's show at the other end of this year big chap?


No decision on a show yet.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

We G i'm watching your progress this is very interesting. thanks for all the advice you have given me .. i finaly decided on my cycle i'm 1st week in


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

How tall are you G?

I think it's more than doable, especially when you take your previous size into consideration.

I went from 13st 6 to 18st 2 between March and October last year. During that time I did one 12 week cycle of 500 mg PW test e. I'm 6'4 most of the weight went onto my quads and back.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm 6 foot KRS.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Friday 08.01.10*

*
*

*
FOOD*

2 scoops B+R in water, 10g BCAA.

Vmax Pump + 20ml glycerol in 500ml water - (Pre wkt)

30g Battery + 5g BCAA (during wkt)

3 scoops Pro Recover (Post wkt)

Myoplex Carb sense RTD, 120g raw oats

3 large tins tuna fish, light mayo

6 slices wholemeal bread

CNP Flapjack

Pro Slam mixed in 1 ltr water

400g steak mince

1 tin beans

veg

180g (dry weight) cous cous

70g cheddar cheese

Split across 9 meals.

Totals for the day from food alone:

Calories 3602.8

Carbohydrates 316.2

Protein 310.5

Total Fat 120g

Saturated Fat 50g

Dietary Fiber 42g

Plus another 40g carbs and 131g protein from supps = another 685 kcals

*Total kcals for the day 4287.*

*
*

*
Total Protein = 441g*

That'll do, appetite was definitely nice and high due to morning lower body workout having so much volume. Protein intake was excessive but this happens to me a lot when volume is high especially on lower body days, my appetite for protein foods goes up. I don't think it is a co-incidence and I'm inclined to "go with it" rather than deliberately restrict protein intake on these days.

From now on I'll start doing my stats every now and again and fill in a Recovery Index as well.

This is just morning BW, temperature, heart rate etc along with a subjective rating of sleep quality, training willingness and a few other things that I have always used to monitor training load during volume ramps. I can "feel" what's happening to me quite well after years of filling these in and living in my own skin, but I'll do them properly anyway so others can see what i mean and maybe make use of the same principles to tweak their training sessions to suit their bodies ACTUAL physiological state.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Saturday 9/1/10*

*
*

*
Food*

120g oats meal

2 Myoplex carb sense RTd's

70g cheerios

3 nutri Pro Bars

1 CNP Pro Slam mixed in 500ml water

100g lean beef

100g chicken breast

200g turkey steaks

200g (dry weight) whole wheat pasta

1 yogurt

Veg

1/2 a thin crust pepperoni pizza.

No training today, day off.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sunday 10/1/10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Whole Body *

Squat - up in 10kg jumps from bar to 2 easy sets x 5

OHP - work up to 2 x 5

Wide chins - 2 x 5

Rolling tricep extensions - 1 x 5, 1 x7

all 'kineasy  Left knee grumbling as expected but it's fine.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just had the worst Protein ever - YUK.

Dude came into the shop to return a 2.5Kg of banana nutrisport 90+ saying it was disgusting, could he swap it out and me being a super nice guy said "Aye, nae bother".

On tasting it, I'm telling ya, this stuff is ****ing foul!!

Since we opened I've only had 2 returns and they have both been this stuff,once in raspberry and today in banana. Oh Well.

Anyway, being a Scot I can't throw money away so I will use it up in my own diet as best as I can, hopefully hiding it with a wee cheeky scoop of Pro Recover or Extreme B + R or PhD Whey some other tasty item.

In other news I will hopefully be picking up some methandrostenolone 5mg, some proper Pharma sustanon and some deca or NPP reasonably soon, will run...

Weeks 1 to 12 - 500mg / week Sus

Weeks 1-4 - 30mg Dbol / day

Weeks 8-12 30mg Dbol / day

PCT then nothing for 2 months, 1 full training cycle with no AAS.

Weeks 20 - 32 - 500mg-750mg / week sus

Weeks 20-32 - 200 - 400mg / week deca

Weeks 20 -24 30mg dbol / day

Weeks 28-32 30mg dbol / day

Weeks 32-44 - PCT then nothing, 1 full training cycle with no AAS.

When the orals are in training load is increasing quite heavily.

When the orals are not in, training volume is increased, but loads used are not that high. So basically 4 weeks of all out followed by 4 weeks of holding weights steady and building volume, allowing the body to get used to new strength and accommodate to holding more mass.

I am open to discussion of using other things during the off times from AAS, but it's not something I know anything about, so will wait for others onions on using peptides etc alone before getting any big ideas 

Starting when my current accommodation phase (current volume ramp) is over, which will be in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice stuff mate  Ive had the same with Met-rx protein, bought a 2.5kg tub with a 1kg tub free, thought cant hurt 3.5kg of protein for a decent price, tasted waaack but the guys in the sup shop near me arnt as nice as you lol, so stuck it out and drank it and used it etc, Should of just stuck with PhD Pharma whey :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i like the idea of the recovery index will be good to see ures. i no joshua does something similar and i have been meaning to start one myself for some time.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Monday 11/1/10*

*
*

*
Training *

*
*

*
*

*
Upper body Push + Calves - Hypertrophy*

Machine chest press - 6 x 12-15

s/s

Machine flye (contracted phase only, ROM about 6 inches) - 6 x 12-15

BB Overhead press - 4 x 15

s/s

DB Lateral raise - 4 x 15

s/s

Standing tricep extension behind head - 4 x 15

Cable Cross - 3 x 12

s/s

Front BB raise - 3 x15

Wide grip cable upright row - 2 x 15

s/s

Close grip cable upright row - 2 x 15

DB Overhead Arc - 3 x 15

s/s

Plate raise in front - 3 x 15

45 degree inc Db Press - 3 x 12

Rope pushdown splitting hands 3 x 15

s/s

Rope pushdowns hammer fists 3 x12-15

*45 sets upper push.*

*Calves*

Standing calve raise - 6 x 15

All went fine, really good pump and already looking better with a bit of blood in the muscles. Usual pre / during / post wkt goodies used. Volume went a wee bit higher than it should have for 2nd week but tbh I'm feeling great and recovery is excellent and I am really enjoying the training so why not. also I did a lot of pretty small delt exercises etc which will hardly kill me.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Also,

Started fucoxanthin today (1g powdered laminaria, 15% fuco) with some CLA, just to help get BW gains on the leaner side.

Fucoxanthin is a mild metabolic uncoupler, similar mode of action to DNP but waaaaayyy less. Should see small temp increase, rise in BMR and increase in protein turnover.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Monday 11.1.10*

*
*

*
FOOD*

coffee

1 scoop Pro Recover in water, 10g BCAA

PRe wkt - Vmax Pump

During wkt - 40g PhD Battery, 5g BCAA

Post wkt - 3 scoops Pro Recover

120g Nutrisport 90+

1 Extreme Nutri-Pro Bar

chicken + rice + tablespoon korma sauce x 3.

Lasagne made with lean beef

2 turkey steaks with chilli dipping sauce

8 whole eggs

4 slices whole wheat bread

1/2 tin baked beans

120g oatmeal

1 litre s/s milk

4 cans pepsi max

Tons of water (I dont always remember to write this, but I drink about 3 litres water / sugar free squash most days)


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Will be following this, keep up the hard work and writing your food + training etc its very useful to many on here I'm sure.

All the best of luck, look forward to progress pics and seeing you up on stage!!!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*12.01.10*

*
*

*
FOOD*

Off to train upper body pull - ate a lot cleaner today just for a wee trial and am feeling fine on what I've had so far (it's 5pm)

1.Black coffee

Mix of 90 plus, oatmeal, whole milk, 2 whole eggs

2. 90 plus, oatmeal, whole milk, 2 whole eggs.

3. 1 Nutri Pro Bar

4. 130g haddock, 1 pack frozen rice, 1 pack frozen veg

5. Same

6. Same

7. Pro Slam in 500ml water

8. PRe-wkt - Vmax Pump, 5g BCAA

9.During - 60g Battery, 5g BCAA

10. Post - 3 scoops Pro Recover

11. 130g haddock, rice, veg

12. 130g haddock, rice, veg

13. Bowl cornflakes

14. (Through night) 60g 90+ mixed in whole milk.

*12.01.10*

*
*

*
TRAINING - Upper Body Pull - Hypertrophy*

Neutral grip pulldowns - 8 x 15

Small V handle cable rows - 6 x 15

Pronated grip Wide Pulldowns - 6 x 15

Neutral Grip T bar rows - 6 x 12-15

Wide Grip T bar rows - 4 x 12-15

DB shrugs in front - 2 x 15

BB shrugs behind back 2 x 15

Snatch grip power shugs - 2 x 12

Rope handle face pulls - 4 x 15+

Preachers curls - 2 x 12

EZ bar curls - 1 x 15

Straight bar curls - 2 x 15

DB inc curls - 1 x 15

standing hammer curls - a few till arms wouldn't move...lol.

*46 sets upper body pull. *

Really good day overall, felt good, energy levels were very high and felt a little warm all day so I presume the fuco is doing it's job.

Training was excellent, silly amount of pump and lactate and generally a lot of fun. Looked very full (comparatively) and that helped me feel I am getting somewhere training wide etc.

Also, bodyweight is now 14st 12lbs.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Snatch grip power shrugs


now those sound like my kind of exercise :thumb: :lol:

on a serious note, you certainly sound like you're doing well mate. keep it up buddy. Looking forwards to see the finalish results.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

13.01.10

FOOD

100g oatmeal, s/s milk, 90+ protein

2 Extreme Nutri-Pro bar

1 CNP PRo Slam

2 Myoplex RTD's

McD's for lunch 

3 x cheeseburger

1 x chicken mayo

1 x medium fries

Totals for lunch	1525kcal	63g PRO	172g CARBS	65g FAT ....lol 

chicken + rice + veg x 2

Evening - through the night - 120g 90+, whole milk.

Tin of rice pudding


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Started using a pretty simple strat this week of taking meal of simple-ish carbs in the middle of the night along with the usual protein shake etc.

Nothing like an insulin spike to knock down any cortisol.

Also started today making first meal 30g simple carbs with 5g BCAA, insted of my usual coffee while i wait 30 mins or to become alive enough to eat some food!

BW this morning was 15 stone 3lbs, told ya the McD's would make me hold water like the Hoover Dam!

Morning temp was 35.9 today, it has been creeping up every day since I started taking the fuco (it is usually 35.0 for me using a timpanic thermometer...this is not necesarily accurate, what matters is that the indicated reading is going up). I'm now getting pretty sweaty at night for a few hours, it is very gross getting back into bed into sheets covered in cold sweat - yuk.

Will be starting (hold your breath and don't tell anyone!) CREATINE next week! Oooooohhh...scary stuff i know! I'm starting it next week because i want to be fully saturated before beginning the next training phase (increasing loads, aiming for myofibrillar hypertrophy) as creatine actually increases the speed with which new myofibrils grow. 2 weeks should be long enough to get nicely full, after which I will start with the AAS as well as some cell other cell volumising / blood flow increasing stuff (glycerol / mannitol)

So, in summary...

Keep the fucoxanthin going

Add simple carbs in the night

Make first meal simple carbs + BCAA rather than just a coffee!

Add creatine next week

Add AAS and glycerol / mannitol after that.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*13.01.10*

*
*

*
Training*

DL - up in 5's to few sets with 110kg

OHP - as above to 55Kg

Chins - 2 x max

Dips - 2 x 8

Inc Db Press - 2 x 8-10

Still can't bench press, being very careful with pec / shoulders. All fine.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Friday 15.01.10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Lower body hypertrophy*

Close stance leg press - 8 x 15

5 x Giant set of :

Reg stance leg press x 15

Lying leg curl x 15

Leg extension x 15

Seated leg curl x 15

Standing calves x 15

Single leg machine hack L x 3 x 12

s/s

single leg machine hack R x 3 x 12

s/s

Calve raise on same hack machine x 3 x 20+

High step up L x 3 x 12

s/s

High step up R x 3 x 12

s/s

Lying GHGR x 3 x 15

Back Squat (middle ROM only) 3 x 15

s/s

Kneeling GHGR 3 x max

BB hack squat - 3 x 20+

s/s

Standing leg curl L 3 x 15

s/s

Standing leg curl R 3 x 15

Wide stance leg press - 3 x 20

s/s

Romanian Deadlift - 3 x 15

1 legged loaded hamstring stretch PNF style - 2 x cycles of 5 holds

s/s

100 reps on leg press then sissy squat style quad stretch x 2 cycles of up to a minute

*73 sets total*

Interesting numbness etc in legs during this one.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Disgusting bro, watching with interest


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wee G said:


> 9.During - *60g Battery*, 5g BCAA
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Good looking journal Wee, when you starting to add recovery notes??

Few other things, what is battery??

How long does that workout take and do you take anything to maintain Glycogen

levels for longer?? I'm presuming it takes quite a bit more than an hour.

Do you do any physical kind of work or are you sat down all day??

Cheers Wee G:thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

P,

You really need to stop being such a fanny and train legs with me mate  It will be lots of fun and you won't have to lift any heavy weight at all, I promise.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tel,

Battery is a carb loading product from PhD nutrition. Basically 60g simple carbs during the wkt and some BCAA to stave off catabolism. My leg workout yesterday took just under 80 minutes, the upper body ones take just over an hour at the 40 set mark - my rest periods are 30s or so on straight sets at the start, maybe up to a minute when I am blowing towards the end, an obviously on lower body I use a lot of supersets so no rest at all.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Wee G said:


> P,
> 
> You really need to stop being such a fanny and train legs with me mate  It will be lots of fun and you won't have to lift any heavy weight at all, I promise.


Fun??

Sounds like fcking torture!

I shall take it under consideration and try and find my balls :laugh:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well you like the pre-exhaust stuff anyway, and i am doing the high volume **** stuff, so they are much the same in that lactate type pain and a bit of numbness are the only problems.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Friday 15.01.10*

*
*

*
Food*

60g battery , 10g BCAA

2 EAS RTD's, CNP Flapjack

Vmax Pump - pre wkt

60g Battery, 5g BCAA - during wkt

3 scoops Pro Recover - post wkt

Rest of the day, split into lots of meals....

200g 90+ in water

2 bananas, 1 scoop pro recover

100g Battery

1 whole pack quorn fajitas, 200g dry weight rice

2 portions cod in breadcrumb, 1 tin chickpeas

6 eggs

8 slices toast

1 tin rice pudding

1 raisin bagel

1 litre s/s milk

Usual vits and fuco etc.

Recovery Index (all rated out of 5, best possible score is 30)

Resting HR = within 1 beat of normal = 5

Sleep quality = 3

Sleep duration = 5

Training willingness =4

Appetite =5

General mood = 4

*BASIC RECOVERY INDEX SCORE = 27.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

73 sets for legs, 73! you must be a chuffing sadist Wee! Thats some work load. your gonna need all that food.

Keep it up.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Saturday 16.01.10

Appetite dropped off today, felt a bit done in so added a day off. Ate mostly supps for protein and a ton of carbs, started to feel better by evening. Doubled usual night time kcals an was fine by Sunday.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sunday 17.01.10*

*
*

*
Training - Whole Body*

R shoulder impinging bit today, thanks to wrestling on the floor with my wee boy yesterday evening. Hurts but think it will be ok.

Squat - Worked up in 5's, up another 10kg from last time.

OHP - 50kg - 3 x 5

Chins - 2 x 5

Dips - 2 x 5

BOR - 2 x 5

Shoulder sore throughout but nothing major. Increased load on Sq, Chins, BOR and dips.

*RI*

Resting HR = within 3 beats of normal = 3

Sleep quality = 3

Sleep duration = 5

Training willingness =3

Appetite =4

General mood = 4

*Basic Recovery Index score = 22*

Not so good. 20 on 2 or more consecutive days is the cut off for me to say I am overreaching, so defo getting there.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Interesting log mate, will def keep following this.

Do you also note morning body temp or havent you started doing this yet? Is it right that a drop in morning body temp is a sign your body is in a state of catabolism? I'm sure i read it somewere i just cant remember were, or if it is correct. I think this also coincided with an increased HR?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dig,

I have been taking morning temp to see if the Fucoxanthin does anything but don't put it in the recovery index simply because HR is (IMHO) a better opinion of neural stress so that's what I use. Also if you get used to using morning temp then anytime you use a supplement that would increase BMR you will get a skewed recovery index result.

None of these markers have anything to do with catabolism btw, more to do with neural fatigue - there are lots of other things you can do (reaction test, eye blink rate etc etc) but for me a short and simple test of mostly subjective factors is OK for now.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I see your point re body temperature.

This post from 'mallet' on uk iron is the place i saw the body temp discussed (been racking my brain lol), but as you say supplements will effect the readings, although would maybe level out maybe after a week or two? - so could still see any changes in body temp? (although the temps will still all be higher).

Just found this post quite interesting and a bit relevant to what you do with recovery index.

'Yes gatesy, your basal body temps tell a tale as to how your body is functioning, and whether or not it's functioning in an optimal mode or not.

Stress is basically the action that creates this inbalance or lack of optimal health and well being. Stress, as you know, can be caused by various things, the immediate ones are over-training, lack of sleep and stressful situations.

When the body is stressed it releases the catabolic army of hormoes, the main one being cortisol.

The optimal range for your core temps are between 97.6 - 98.2 deg F. In this range your body is performing at it's optimal best. This is the range where metabolism is at it's best for building muscle and burning fat as well.

Now, to address your question on how many degrees difference affects our optimla output. Actually it is only 0.5 deg difference from one day to the next that would be an indication of a catabolic state, or other-words, you have not recovered from yesterday's stress, again, over-training, lack of sleep etc.

EXAMPLE:

*Day temp*


Mon - 98.0

Tues - 97.8

Wed - 97.7

Thur - 97.2 >> This is a day not to train, the .5 deg drop in basal temp.

fri - 97.8

Remember, we can't grow if we are ina catabolic state, so there would be no sense in training on a day where your BBT were down by .5 deg from the day before. Take the day off, recover and your probably good to go for the next day. If you decide to train on that day, your just waisting your time, no progress will be made, and you may even prolong the catabolic state further.

This basal body temp is taken first thing in the a.m before your feet even hit the floor, and with little to no movement. So keep a digital thermometer by your bed. The temps throughout the day are not important because they will rise and fall in response to stress, digestion, daylight etc, basically in sync with your circadian rhythms.

As darkness reaches your eyes, your temps will begin to fall, this will start the release of seratonin, you become sleepy and out you go. Once daylight reaches the eyes in the morning, your temps begin to rise, this is what awakens you, then your cortisol levels begin to rise as well as your test/estrogen levels. Cortisol levels will peak again around 2:00 pm in the afternoon.'


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup,

That is pretty much exactly the same application, although for me he change in HR doesn't mean I don't train, it just gets added in to the recovery index, and once the index as a whole drops down below 20, I know i m no longer recovering from sessions at all, and am building a deficit (over-reaching) that will at some point have to be "paid for" with a decrease in training volume , intensity or frequency.

If you over-reach for too long, or push too hard whilst in this state, you move towards actual over-training, which is systemic and can take months to recover from, so some caution is advisable but basically short term controlled over-reaching followed by de-loading will almost always result in greater gains than never overreaching in the first place.

The idea that you should not train because you are not at equilibrium is (IMHO) incorrect. You just have to be cautious about how far you push it, and plan to recover from the deficit at some point. Myself I load volume (as you see above) and de-load volume whilst increasing load over time. The net of this is that I get several weeks / months of ever increasing weight on the bar, and hence a lot of muscle growth, whilst al the time my CNS is basically "de-loading" from a much higher volume peak. At some point loads might increase enough that CNS stress is again pretty big, but by this time many weeks will have passed and another period of over-reaching is not a bad thing.

Also, I will use adaptogenics (in this case steroids!) during the DELOADING periods, NOT during the over reaching phases. The idea behind this is to maximise support for the body while it is capable of adapting, rather than increasing work tolerance during the high volume phases and then simply digging a great big hole (over-reaching too far, with the "help" of higher AAS doses) that you can't climb out of at a later point without yet more AAS etc or a LONG deload, maybe even time completely off.

So, just now I am volume loading with no AAS, and am beginning to get close to over-reaching. In another week or two I will probably have incurred a big enough deficit and need to deload, so I will have a few days off, then drop volume a lot (25-30%) increase training loads a little (5-10%) and add in some anabolics. Ideally I'll get a "long tail" drop off in volume over many weeks, growing well all the time and increasing training loads whilst dropping volume every session.

You'll note the low V sessions (the 2 whole body sessions) don't fit with this pattern, they are the other side of the same coin. I will build loads in these sessions until they become taxing / overreaching begins, after which they will become the "main" training sessions as the volume of the other sessions drops off to near zero. This is why all the big compounds are in the low volume day - they will eventually have to be done with maximal loads and I don't want to be beat up / have issues with the movement patterns any earlier than I have to.

In that overall structure, the Recovery Index is one way I can judge when to move on from one phase to the next.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Very informative post G, thanks


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Monday 18.01.10*

*
*

*
Training - Upper body Push - Hypertrophy*

Mch Bench Press - 8 x 15

s/s

Mch flye, last 6 inches ROM only - 8 x 12-20

BB OHP 3 x 15

s/s

Cable cross - 3 x 15

Lateral raise - 3 x 12-20

s/s

DB Overhead Arc - 3 x 12-15

s/s

DB front raise thumbs up - 3 x15

OHP Behind head, mid range ROM only - 3 x 15

s/s

Cheat lateral raise - 3 x 15

s/s

Plate raises in front -3 x 15

DB upright row - 4 x 15

s/s

Mch Dips - 4 x 12-15

Rope Pushdowns wide 3 x 12-15

s/s

Rope pushdowns hammer fists - 3 x max

s/s

Rope handle Pulley front raise, bent over - 3 x 20

L arm triceps extension behind head - 4 x 15-20

s/s

R arm 4 x 15-20

Lying rolling DB extensions - 1 x max.

*66 sets upper body push*

I did some exercises i have never done before today - pulley front raises, bent over, and single arm triceps extensions behind the head. Really liked them both, the triceps extensions in particular. Predictably enough had a stupid pump by the end of this, the 1 set of rolling extensions should have been more but I was cramping up as soon as I tried to straighten my arms so I tried to do some neutral grip DB press and cramped with that to, so I stopped and put down the might 7.5Kg dumbbells that had humbled me.....lol.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Wee G said:


> so I stopped and put down the might 7.5Kg dumbbells that had humbled me.....lol.


never mind mate, keep at it and one day you'll progress from the girly weights... 

seriously are you a machine? Massive number of sets in your training, makes me feel faint just thinking about it! :rockon:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just keep reminding yourself that it is all girly weights and it doesn't seem so bad mate....and also that it is just part of a bigger plan, I won't always be training with this kind of volume.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well keep it up buddy, you're doing brilliant upto now.


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

Just popped my head into this thread...established the fact I am a girl in the gym, and decided to leave...all in the space of 10 seconds!

Fair play mate you are an animal!! Great work!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*18.01.10*

*
*

*
Food*

60g Battery, 10g BCAA

Vmax Pump - Pre wkt

30g battery, 5g BCAA during wkt

2 scoops Pro Recover - post wkt

30g 90+ in water, 1 cinnamon bagel

50g 90+ in milk

Homemade isocaloric lean beef chilli x 2 meals

Homemade Turkey burgers with veg and a dash chilli sauce and a bagel x 2 meals

4 tins Pepsi Max

250g cottage cheese

Some chicken with veg in a cream sauce

Turkey burger (home made), 1 bagel

8 egg whites, 3 yolks, dessert spoon double cream, 1 bagel

60g 90+ in s/s milk.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*19.01.10*

This food is yummy.

*RI for today = 26*.

Feeling bright and shiny. Shoulder feels a lot better. Fair to say that lower body day is going to psh dwon the RI score from now on, but upers are still "do-able" volume.

Upper Body pull and calves tonight, looking forward to it.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

My Wife has just joined the gym!!!

Thank fook it's not the gym where I train.  

Rammers can keep his wee grunty noise distractions - I must be full bore in a near empty gym from now till May 2011...lol.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*19.01.10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Upper Body Pull - Hypertrophy.*

Neutral grip pulldown - 6 x 15

s/s

DB shrug in front - 6 x 15

s/s

Rope face pull - 6 x 15

V handle low cable row - 4 x 12-15

s/s

Cable read delt, standing - 4 x 15-25

Wide Grip pulldown - 4 x 12-15

s/s

Stiff arm pulldown - 4 x 12-20

Supinated mid cable row - 4 x 12

s/s

DB rear raise, lying ace down on bench -4 x 6-12, found this v tough

Neutral Grip T bar row - 4 x 12-15

s/s

Wide Grip T-bar Row - 4 x 12-15

EZ curls wide grip - 3 x 12

s/s

Standing calve - 3 x 10-20

EZ curl narrow, leaning fwd - 3 x 12

s/s

standing calve, feet together - 3 x 10-20

*58 sets upper body pull. *

*
6 sets calves.*

Really good workout, lots of rear delt work meant that reps came right down on the bench rear raises but that's ok, they will toughen up.

Supersetting narrow and wide grip T-bars is hellish... I was burst


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

alot of excerices man ..how log does it take you to complete that workout ? and do you train alone or with training partner ?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just over an hour. I train by myself. No-one wants to train with me.

lol.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Just over an hour. I train by myself. No-one wants to train with me.
> 
> lol.


No sh1t mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

damn thats good man .. solid training how you getting on ,, gaining well ?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

DNC said:


> No sh1t mate:lol: :lol:


Is it because me is a Socialist?



sizar said:


> damn thats good man .. solid training how you getting on ,, gaining well ?


Up 15lbs since the 7th Jan, so yeah, you could say so.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Up 15lbs since the 7th Jan, so yeah, you could say so.


Thats very impressive Wee, any water/fat gains though??


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeh ofcourse Tel, you can't put on pure LBM that fast. It's a fair mix of good and bad right now and I'm not too bothered as long as training / recovery is going ok and I am enjoying training.

If I am to compete quickly I need to build as much tissue as possible as quickly as possible. That means accepting gains in fat / water mass as well, safe in the knowledge that the faster I adapt to big training loads and get some strength back the faster I will grow. There is **** all point (imho) worrying about staying "lean" why you weigh 12 stone or similar and can only handle tiny training loads with small weights before you fall apart. That's probably the number one reason why so many guys who think they are BBing are spinning their wheels - they never get passed the mentality of being "around" a certain BW.

For instance, I was 12 stone 2lbs in November. Skinny, but fat, say 16% bf. By summer I'll be 18 stone, with a similar Body composition, BIG, but fat, say around 20% BF.

So, 143lbs of LBM Vs 201lbs. The sport is Body BUILDING after all.

Most guys who started at 12 stone 3lbs would still be under 13 stone come summer, complaining that they can't grow and checking their 1/2 visible abs between sets, trying to decide whether to "bulk" or "cut" for the next 3 weeks. I can't cope with that. That level of progression doesn't interest me at all. If I can still get the same jeans over my legs by the end of January I'll be sickened.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Yeh ofcourse Tel, you can't put on pure LBM that fast. It's a fair mix of good and bad right now and I'm not too bothered as long as training / recovery is going ok and I am enjoying training.
> 
> If I am to compete quickly I need to build as much tissue as possible as quickly as possible. That means accepting gains in fat / water mass as well, safe in the knowledge that the faster I adapt to big training loads and get some strength back the faster I will grow. There is **** all point (imho) worrying about staying "lean" why you weigh 12 stone or similar and can only handle tiny training loads with small weights before you fall apart. That's probably the number one reason why so many guys who think they are BBing are spinning their wheels - they never get passed the mentality of being "around" a certain BW.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know what your saying, I hate the michelin water retention look though and

try and avoid it like the plague. I suppose its a fine balance to make decent

gains and keep bf down to a decent level.

I would imagine your high volume training is keeping a lot of the bf away.

Had to laugh at your trying to decide to bulk or cut statement, describes me

to a tee:laugh: :laugh:

I must say your journal is very interesting, I may even give that volume stuff a go in the

distant future, although at 46 I think I may need a little more recovery time:whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Is it because me is a Socialist?
> 
> Up 15lbs since the 7th Jan, so yeah, you could say so.


blimey :cool2:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wee G are you using any meds at the mo ?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

No sizar, nothing at all PED-wise, no AAS or peptides.

Supps are:

Fucoxanthin

Multivitamin

BCAA

Cheap Blended Protein

PhD Vmax Pump

PhD Battery

CNP ProRecover (just run out)

Extreme Build and Recover

About to open some Reflex Growth Matrix.

Occasionally I'll have a serving of PhD Synergy or Reflex One Stop for a meal / snack.

Will add some creatine next week, either Mono or give Extreme's KR-Evolution a spin.

No PEDS for another couple of weeks, maybe longer.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Subscribed.....

i'm liking the progress you're making....

i'm thinking of nicking a few things from this thread... :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice stack man are you planing on runing any growth or AAS?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

bassmonster said:


> Subscribed.....
> 
> i'm liking the progress you're making....
> 
> i'm thinking of nicking a few things from this thread... :thumb:


Such as .....?? :thumb:

If you are interested in the training approach and what not there is more info here..

www.ultimate-hypertrophy.com

although just now my training is a little ahead of the program laid out there. Same principles tho, training frequently, volume loads / deloads, changes in intensity and rep ranges over time etc etc.

also if yer on facebook you can join

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ultimate-Hypertrophy-Training/234784659686

for blog updates and discussion etc.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

sizar said:


> nice stack man are you planing on runing any growth or AAS?


will run this or something very like it soon enough..

Weeks 1 to 12 - 500mg / week Sus

Weeks 1-4 - 30mg Dbol / day

Weeks 8-12 30mg Dbol / day

With 1-4 and 8-12 being the periods of higher training loads.


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Such as .....?? :thumb:
> 
> *If you are interested in the training approach and what not there is more info here..*
> 
> ...


Following the same approach right now and loving it :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wee G said:


> will run this or something very like it soon enough..
> 
> Weeks 1 to 12 - 500mg / week Sus
> 
> ...


i'm runing test 500mg and masteron 250mg i didn't use any oral to kick start it .. i got some dbol i never used .. is it possible to finish off my cycle with it to add extra gains .. i mean so far my weight gone up from 11stone to 12.1 since 3rd of jan that was the day off my 1st jab . so i don't know if this is all water or what ..


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Is it because me is a Socialist?
> 
> No,its because of the size of your sessions
> 
> It was a purely training related joke,i know we dont agree on some things but hey,we'll live:thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

DNC said:


> ditto dude, reply was meant in the same spirit :beer:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Shattered today after a crumby sleep and really stressful day in the shop.

*RI = 18*

Got to train tonight, had an extra day off so wife could go to gym induction last night, so am now a day behind. Easy session though so not to bothered, will load up on caffiene, tyrosine, beta alanine, phenylalanine just now and drag myself through it


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

*Sizar, *

*
*

*
sounds fine to me, don't stress it jst keep going. I wouldn't close with dbol just for the hell of it, I'm only using it to help with recovery from what will be some disgusting bits in the training plan.*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thursday 21.01.10*

*
*

*
Whole Body - evening*

Deadlift - in 5's, to 120Kg.

OHP - up in 5's , to 60Kg

Chins - 2 x max

Inc DB - 3 x 8, bound in angle at cause, no sho pain.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Friday 22.01.10

Lower Body Hypertrophy . 7am.

Close stance leg press - 10 x 15

s/s

Seated Leg curl - 10 x 15

s/s

Leg Extesion - 10 x 15

s/s

Standing calves - 10 x 15

Wide stance leg press - 5 x 15

s/s

Lying ham curls - 5 x 15

BB hack squat - 5 x 15

s/s

Lying GHRR - 5 x 15

Back squat - 5 x 12, 30s rest between sets

Calves in hack machine - 5 x 15-20, 30s rest between sets

Standing Hip extension (glutes) L 4 x 15

s/s

standing hip extension (glutes) R 4 x 15

Step ups L x 4 x 12

s/s

Step ups R x 4 x 12

*78 sets lower body*

This was very good session, but sadly I now have a migraine. May or may not be related to the session being a bit hard, not sure.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mucho brufen and paracetemol later and I'm feeling a bit better, could still do with not being at work but sod it.

Managed to get a serving of growth matrix down my neck after training, and a couple of shakes after that.

Got the usual salt cravings I always get when I get a migraine (salt early on in the day, simple carbs a bit later on, it's very odd) so sorted that out as soon as I could keep some food down. 4 double cheeseburgers, 2 chicken mayo burgers, medium fries, couple more EAS RTD shakes. Feeling better now, still ****ty but can see and think so that's an improvement.

Will take tomorrow off training because i know that any straining / valsalva manouvre etc will give me masses of pain behind my eyes for at least a day, nd will be back to training sunday.

Meantime, where's the carbs?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Legs are a bit tender today.

Head still a bit funny from migraine but overall RI is a bit better.

*RI score right now: 23*

Didn't eat too badly yesterday overall. Mostly RTD's, some meatballs and a shake at night. Not sure how much more Volume I can realistically add, but have definitely adapted well to the loads to the point where they don't seem hard at all until the fatigue starts to catch up late on in the workout - a very odd feeling.

Noticed this week I am closing off in the gym as well, which is good, I haven't done that for years, probably since before I had Results Gym. I really like the gym I'm training at as well, suits me perfectly in terms of atmosphere and purpose and again I am having a certain feeling during training that I have not had for a long time, very hard to describe it but very positive.

No training today, just eating


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Read this today...

Metabolism. 2006 Mar;55(3):282-91.

The effects of amino acid supplementation on hormonal responses to resistance training overreaching.

Kraemer WJ, Ratamess NA, Volek JS, Häkkinen K, Rubin MR, French DN, Gómez AL, McGuigan MR, Scheett TP, Newton RU, Spiering BA, Izquierdo M, Dioguardi FS.

Department of Kinesiology, Human Performance Laboratory, University of Connecticut, Storrs, CT 06269-1110, USA. [email protected]

The purpose of this investigation was to examine the effects of amino acid supplementation on muscular performance and resting hormone concentrations during resistance training overreaching. Seventeen resistance-trained men were randomly assigned to either an amino acid (AA) or a placebo (P) group and underwent 4 weeks of total-body resistance training designed to induce a state of overreaching. The protocol consisted of two 2-week phases (phase 1, 3 sets of 8 exercises performed for 8-12 repetitions; phase 2, 5 sets of 5 exercises performed for 3-5 repetitions). Muscle strength and resting blood samples were determined before (T1) and at the end of each training week (T2-T5). One-repetition maximum squat and bench press decreased at T2 in the P group but not in the AA group; both groups showed similar increases in strength at T3 to T5. Significant elevations in serum creatine kinase and uric acid were observed at T2 in the P group; the elevation in creatine kinase correlated highly to reductions in 1-repetition maximum squat (r = -0.67, r(2) = 0.45). Significant elevations in serum sex hormone-binding globulin were observed during overreaching in the P group from T2 to T5; this response was abolished in the AA group. Significant reductions in total testosterone were observed in the P group at T4 compared with T1, and total testosterone values were higher for the AA group than for the P group from T2 to T4. Serum 22-kd growth hormone concentrations were elevated at T2 to T5 in P group only. No differences were observed in resting cortisol and insulinlike growth factor 1. Hemoglobin concentrations were significantly reduced at T2 to T5 in the P group. These results indicate that the initial impact of high-volume resistance training is muscle strength reduction and hormonal/biochemical alterations. It appears that amino acid supplementation is effective for attenuating muscle strength loss during initial high-volume stress, possibly by reducing muscle damage by maintaining an anabolic environment.

----

Which basically confirms that it's only over-reaching if your body can't cope, and what determines whether you "cope" or not is Amino Acid pool (oh, and total kcals, glycogen storage and some other **** this isnt mentioned above).

So, I'm gonna state that anyone can cope with short term high volume training, as long as they eat enough protein and total kcals, and have enough EAA's in the diet. I think it was Lee Priest who said "there's no such thing as overtraining, just under eating"....Im sure he added "and being a ****" but Flex left it out.

Or at least I would state that BUT this "overreaching" protocol is only 24 sets!!!!

The protocol consisted of two 2-week phases (phase 1, 3 sets of 8 exercises performed for 8-12 repetitions; phase 2, 5 sets of 5 exercises performed for 3-5 repetitions)

It doesn't say how often this was repeated? Daily? Weekly? It's only 24 sets of 8-12 reps, even if it was daily it is still **** all....and yet the non-amino supplemented group still showed negative hormonal responses associated with over-reaching.

I think that is pretty firm evidence that most people that fail on a higher volume / frequency routine do so cause they don't get enough amino acids, because even on this **** routine the guys are falling apart unless they are supplemented with aminos. for this reason I will redouble my effort to eat enough protein to blow out a kidney. (*According to conventional wisdom).

This whole thing also raises some important questions like...

Is over-reaching contagious?

Can I get over-reaching from training with Weeman?

Is over-reaching related to Vaginitis?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

hahaha I like your style wee following this with interest


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

how much do you supplement Amino's Wee?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

10g BCAA in morning with simple carbs.

5-10g BCAA during training, again with simple carbs.

Hydrolyzed whey after training (di and tri-peptides, close to single aminos) with a few added grams leucine.

And ofcourse lots and lots of whey / casein blend and other good quality proteins.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sunday - 24.1.10*

*
*

*
training, whole body, 9am.*

SQ - Up in 5's, added 10kg from last week.

BOR - up in 5's added 5 kg from last week.

Inc DB - 3 x 8, still cautious here but feeling ok each time.

Sup Chins - 2 x max

OHP - 55kg, same as last time.

Shoulder girdle was a little off centre today, right trap high and bunch, left scap retracted and a bit immobile. To a good 15 minutes t be able to get under the bar to squat but once I had it mostly loosened off it was ok.

Squat and BOR are doing the oddest thing in that although the weight increases each week they actually feel easier every week - proof that I am not actually over-reaching yet, if I was, performance would drop off or the loads would feel heavy or whatever. I'm pretty sure if it wasn't for me having fully destroyed shoulders the pressing movements would be feeling the same.

So, only option to force over-reaching on schedule will be to increase the weights used on the hypertrophy days whilst trying to maintain the volume. I can't put the volume any higher, I don't have enough free time time to train any longer than I am now. So, next week will be a dark week.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Monday 25.1.10*

*
*

*
Upper Body Push - Hypertrophy*

*
*

*
7am*

Mch Chest press - 5 x 15

s/s

Pec dec (last 6 inches ROM only) - 5 x 15

Cable Cross - 5 x 15+

s/s

Inc DB Press - 5 x 12-15

Mch Dips - 5 x 15

s/s

Cable Cross - 5 x 15

DB laterals - 5 x 12+

s/s

DB Overhead arcs - 5 x 12+

s/s

Plate raises in front - 5 x 15

Cable Laterals L - 4 x 12

s/s

Cable lateral R - 4 x 12

s/s

Cable front raises between legs - 4 x max

Military Press - 4 x 15

s/s

DB Upright row - 4 x 12+

Rope Pushdown Split hands - 5 x 12+

s/s

Rope pushdown hammer fists - 5 x 8+

30s rest then straight to s/s

Single arm DB extension L - 4 x 8+

s/s

Single arm D extension R - 4 x 8+

Supinated grip straight bar pushdown - 5 x 15

s/s

Pronated straight bar pushdown - 5 x max, 8ish

s/s

Flared elbows pushdown - 5 x max, 8ish

single arm cable extension AKA Posing with weight...lol... - L 2 x 20

s/s

R - 2 x 20

*89 sets upper body push*

Posed a bit after this, looked very pumped in delts / triceps, nothing great but was still nice to see some muscles coming back on to my frame. Used slightly heavier loads on a lot of things, hence the drop in rep ranges in places, added sets to compensate and try to keep overall number of reps at least similar.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Got a but of a cold today, slept very badly, sore throat, runny nose...usual things.

*RI is 18. *

Appetite is also pretty poor today so I am alternating a shake with whatever I want to make sure I get some kcals rather than sit and look at the fish I was planning on eating. Better to get 4,000 or so and a decent amount of protein from shakes and junk than not eat at all.

Still planning on training tonight as my chest is fine, it's all above the neck  Think this may be my last week of V loading but have not yet got hold of provisions that I want to run during the next phase so might drag it out a bit or just start deloading whilst still clean - I expect I'd get away with that for 2-4 weeks anyway but I wouldn't to stall out in the next phase due to not having enough vitamin T in the system, that would suck.

Decisions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Wee G said:


> If I can still get the same jeans over my legs by the end of January I'll be sickened.


 :thumb:

Nice progress Wee, and nice goal!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*27.01.10*

*
*

*
Training - Upper body pull - Hypertrophy*

Neutral wide pulldown - 5 x 15

s/s

Face pulls with rope handle - 5 x 15

s/s

DB shrugs leaning forward - 5 x 15

Neutral grip cable row, upright - 5 x 15

s/s

Reverse cable cross, rear delts - 5 x 15

Neutral grip cable row, stretch position, head down - 5 x 15

s/s

Supinated grip pulldowns - 5 x 15

Wide Pulldowns - 5 x 15

s/s

"Bat Wings" - Dan Jon exercise, for teres / rhomboids - 5 x max

Wide grip T bar rows - 5 x 15

s/s

Neutral grip T bar rows - 5 x 15

Supinated grip cable row, leaning back - 6 x 15

s/s

Shrugs behind back 3 x 15 / Snatch grip power shrugs - 3 x 15

Seated DB curls - 5 x 15

s/s

Lying cable curls - 5 x 15

standing cable curl - 5 x 15

s/s

Cable hammer curl - 5 x 15

*87 Sets upper body pull.*

Got a heavy cold but this was a good session anyway, really into the groove now.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Had a wee cold so not trained and not much point updating this with my random thoughts.

Anyway, it's the end of the month, so here is a pic update...

Day 23 is the top pic, approx 17 lbs heavier than in day 1, the bottom pic.

So far I'm happy enough with that. Body comp is not radically different, just bigger version of the same thing which is fine for just now.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Off to DL etc now, finally got a 1/2 decent nights sleep last night and RI is about the 20 mark so will have a go and see what a few days of living on MRP's has done to me.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*31.01.10*

*
*

*
Training - Whole Body*

DL - up to 140kg x 5

OHP -60 x 6

Chins - 1 x max

Inc DB - 1 x 15 - sho felt very awkward today.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

hi Wee G how is it going ? hope everything going well for ya mate.. hows your gain going ?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sizar,

Updated pics are on page 8, it's going ok so far dude.

Cheers!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

omg you can def see it thats a nice change bro in such short time .. keep up the good work.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*01.02.10*

*
*

*
Training - Hypertrophy - Quads. (Had to split legs now, V too high)*

Extensions - 10 x 15

Leg press feet wide -10 x 15

Leg Press feet narrow - 10 x 15

Single leg hacks - 5 x 12

Step ups - 5 x 12

Hacks - 5 x 12

Ski Squats - 2 x 12

Sissy squats - 3 x max

*Quads - 50 sets*


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> Read this today...
> 
> Metabolism. 2006 Mar;55(3):282-91.
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol:

one of THE best posts I have read in a long time


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

shoulders and back look alot wider than when you started mate, bi's look bigger too. Deffo improvement so this kind of training must be working.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*02.02.10*

*
*

*
Training - Hams and Calves, Hypertrophy*

Rom DL - 5 x 15

Seated leg curl - 5 x 12-15

DB SLD, narrow stance - 5 x 15

Calves on hack machine, heels touching - 5 x 15

Seated calve - 2 x 15

Standing calve - 3 x 15, sho width

Calves on hack machine, sho width - 5 x 15

Lying Ham curl - 5 x 12-15

Pullthroughs, sumo stance - 3 x 15

Ham curl "roll-in" with swiss ball - 2 x max

Hip adduction L - 2 x 15

Hip adduction R - 2 x 15

Hip extension L - 2 x 15

Hip extension R - 2 x 15

*Hams and calves - 48 sets*

Again had some odd twitches etc during this wkt, not cramps as such, but momentary loss of motor control of hamstrings, an odd feeling of really trying to contract them, but no movement occurring.

Anyway, decent session.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Day off yesterday.

Sorted diet now for "serious" phase of training.

30g simple carbs, 5g BCAAA

8 egg whites, 4 yolks.

100g raw oats, 3 scoops gainer, 650ml s/s milk

50g protein from any source, 600 kcals min for meal - might be anything eg chicken / rice, fish / potatoe

3 scoops gainer, 650ml s/s milk

50g from any protein source, 600 kcals min total.

3 scoops gainer, 650ml s/s milk

On training days only add:

Pre-wkt drink (V-Max Pump)

30-60g simple carbs, 10g BCAA during training.

Post Wkt shake

If I need anything else I'll have a wee protein bar here and there.

Totals:

Protein = 365g minimum, 400+ on training days (most days)

Calories = 4450 minimum.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*05.02.10*

*
*

*
Upper Push *

*
*

*
First P2 Workout*

Cable Cross - 5 x 12

DB OH Arc - 5 x 12

Dips - 5 x 12

DB Laterals - 4 x 12

Machine Bench Press - 5 x 12

Cable laterals - 4 x 12 / side

Front Raises 4 x 12

Rope pushdowns - 4 x 12 (max reps with split,then fists together)

Overhead Db extensions - 2 x 12 / side

39 sets x 12 reps


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> *05.02.10*
> 
> *Upper Push *
> 
> ...


Nice one gavin...some volume you put in there!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yo Merat that's less than 1/2 the volume of the end of P1, I did 89 sets for this workout last week...lol. This is the start of the long deload and ever increasing weights.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Yo Merat that's less than 1/2 the volume of the end of P1, I did 89 sets for this workout last week...lol. This is the start of the long deload and ever increasing weights.


lol 1/2!? jeeeezus:laugh: glutton for pain arnt ya! :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

diet update:

First 2 days and I ate everything I was supposed to. And 2 protein bars a day. And a Pro Slam. And a RTD carton thingummy. And an extra 100g oats.

Oh well.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*07.2.10*

*
Whole Body*

DL - 140 x 8

OHP - 60 x 8

DB inc - 25's x 15

Wide chins - 6


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Should have been upper back this morning but spent the hour making up a new cable for the pulldown machine as it had snapped. Bit pish.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hoping to get to train tonight,been a bit hectic!

On the plus side i weighed 15st 11lbs with my bloat on last night.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*09.02.10*

*
*

*
Upper Body Pull*

Neutral pulldown - 5 x 12 - 5 1/2 plates

Cable Row, leaning fwd - 5 x 12 - 4 plates

Wide Pulldown - 5 x 12 - 5 1/2 plates

Sup PD - 3 x 12 - 5 1/2 plates

Wide BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 70Kg

Reg BB shrug - 3 x 12 - 70Kg

EZ Curls wide - 3 x 10-12 - 15KG / side

EZ curls narrow - 1 x 12 - 10kg / side.

Machine curls - 1 x 12 - 4 plates

All fine and easy, but got some forearms pains - usual bloat / cramp type stuff. Fine this morning but defo very tight.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good stuff G,things progressing along nicely big chap,obvious changes in the pics matey:thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Indeedies, cannae wait for some sauce tho...lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i cant beieve you can gain weight so quick lol, and aiming for 18st buy july, that 6st in 7mnth!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a matter of eating enough mate  )


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

have you ever competed?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Not in BBing, no


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

powerlifting?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Strongman


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*11.2.10*

*
*

*
PM *

*
*

*
Whole Body*

SQ - 100Kg x 7

OHP - 60kg x 9

BOR - 100kg - 5

Inc DB - 27.5's - 8

wide Chins - 7


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*12.2.10*

*
*

*
AM*

*
*

*
Lower body*

Calve raise on hack - 5 x 12 - 13 plates

Leg Extension - 9 plates - 5 x 12

Standing calve - 5 plates - 4 x 12

Seated Leg Curl - 9 plates - 5 x 12

Leg Press, feet low and close, seat upright - 90kg+sled - 5 x 12

Leg Press, feet low and wide, seat back - 90kg + sld - 4 x 12

Rom DL - 70Kg - 5 x 12


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good going mate, good luck with your goals


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

14.02.10

Upper body Push

Cbl Cross - 5 x 12 - 8 plates

DB OH Arc - 5 x 12 - 15Kg DB's

Mch Dips - 5 x 12 - 10 plates

DB Laterals - 5 x 12 - 6kg DB's

Mch Bench - 5 x 12 - 8 plates

Cable lateral raise - 3 x 12 - 2 plates

Front Raise - 15kg +2lb plate mate - 3 x 12

Rope Pushdown, flaring hands - 3 x 12 - 8 plates

Straight, close, pushdown - 3 x 12- 10 plates

OH DB Extension - 5kg - 3 x 12


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

15.02.10

Upper Body Pull

Neutral pulldown - 5 x 12 - 6 plates

Cable Row, leaning fwd - 5 x 12 - 4.5 plates

Wide Pulldown - 5 x 12 - 6 plates

Sup PD - 3 x 12 - 6 plates

Wide BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 80Kg

Reg BB shrug - 3 x 12 - 80Kg

EZ Curls wide - 3 x 12,9,6* - 15KG + 1lb / side

EZ curls narrow (done on preacher) - 1 x 12 - 10kg / side.

All fine except curls, woke with V stiff lumbar and anything with weight out in front was sore so stopped 3rd set of curls early - just didn't feel "right". Done close grips on preacher instead, worked fine. Dropped machine curls.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like its going Well G.

Remind me what the crack is with your little full body sessions? Why one set / lift?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

sure.

I've worked up to a soft 5RM, then fixed the loads there. Now every session I just take what was my 5RM and do as many reps as i can with it. Blunt progressive overload...lol.

If / when I get up to 15 reps with what was my 5RM's, I'll add some load. If not then I'll just stay with same loads, add a little volume each week until...

What is currently the "volume" type workout ceases to be a "volume" workout.

Up until this week I have been adding volume to the "big" workouts and keeping the weights the same, whilst adding weight to the "little" workouts, doing 5 reps, until i got to a 5RM.

that has now changed, I'm off into phase 2 

Check the last 2 pull workouts - exactly same lifts etc, dropped 1 set off curls, added small chunk to all weights. Add load, drop volume.

That will keep going until Volume is very low ie one or 2 sets of 5-8 reps or so. At that point i will drop the "volume" workouts and the "little full body" sessions will become the main workouts, doing 1-2 sets , starting with the same old "used to be my 5RM" weights then adding load every week till I am back down to a new 5RM.

In that way I get two nice long stretches of adding weight to the bar every week, but for different lifts, the second lot of which i am already neurally accomodated to coz i have been working with them for weeks already , already at a low level.

It also means that from last week onwards the overall training volume (sets x reps) is decreasing all the time, so I feel nice and fresh and recovered all the time.

simple summary!

Overload causes muscle growth.

Hardly anyone makes fast enough changes in overload to grow quickly, it only happens when they are total beginners.

Training my way means you are exposed to 3 phases:

P1 - Training volume goes up every week (big session)* = overload = you grow.

P1 - Weights used go up every week (little session) = overload = you grow.

Short deload - few days extra rest here and there.

P2 - Weights used go up every week (big session) = overload = you grow.

P2 - Reps go up every week (little session) = overload = you grow. *

Short deload.

P3 - Weights go up every week (little session) = overload = you grow.

By structuring the workload so that overload ALWAYS occurs, you keep growing like a "newbie" all the time.

The *'ed workouts are neurally fatiguing - it can be hard to add sets every week with the same load or to add reps each week to 1 maximal set. None of the other workouts are taxing at all - they all involve adding weight while deliberatey reducing the reps so nothing is to failure, you are relying on the new load stimulating growth.

So, the overall neural fatigue is low, and is managed by 2 little deloads in between phases, so you can train nice and frequently, in line with the time scale of elevated protein synthesis in the body after training ie every 72 hours or so for a body part.

So, only 1 set per lift because these workouts are here to provide a stimulus of increasing volume with the same loads with minimum neural stress - the minimum increase is 1 rep, unless you can be ****d doing cluster sets with no fatigue at all but I dont have the time for this. Eventually these workouts will be quite hard ie deadlifting what was a 5RM (140kg) for 15+ reps will suck, but if i time it right that will coincide with the volume workout becoming a hard heavy workout the getting dropped so there wont be too much fear of over-reaching. Also, I'll dump in some orals to help out just after he hardest bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers for explaining Wee. Ive been looking into conjugated periodisation for a while now and i suppose this is just another variation of it. but instead of changing a lift or two like westside or defrancos your changing you loading parameters and volume.

I like it.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bingo. That's the original UHT program was, a swing in loading Vs volume.

This is more conjugate as you state, but still using the same swing. All good. I'll stick up my PL peaking routine if you like mate? It's a it horrid / complex but you might like it.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike,

Here ya go mate, dunno if you will find it interesting or not but here it is...

Factors are Low Strain Synaptic Facilitation (LSSF), General Physical Preparedness and Hypertrophy (GPPH), High Strain work (HS), Supramaximal work (SM), Total volume of work (TV) and relative intensity / neural fatigue (RI/NF).

Week 1 - Normal

Week 2 - Stress GPP

Week 3 - Stress LSSF

Week 4 - Normal

Week 5 - Stress GPP + LSSF

Week 6 - Stress HS + LSSF

Week 7 - Stress HS, SM, drop GPP.

Week 8 - Back off.

Week 9 - Pure Week.

Factors listed as number of workouts per week.

LSSF GPP/H HS SM TV RI / NF

1 2 2 1 0 Low Low

2 2 4 2 0 Mod Low

3 6 2 2 1 Mod-high Mod

4 2 2 1 0 Low Low

5 6 6 1 0 High Mod

6 6 2 4 2 High High

7 2 0 6 4 Low Very High

8 1 0 1 Low Low

9 0 0 12 0 High Maximal

Notes.

GPP/H workouts should be geared sympathetically towards existing weaknesses. By week 6 all existing weaknesses should be eliminated. GPP / H should be primarily myofibril and utilise similar movement patterns to the HS and LSSF day movements.

LSSF workouts should ONLY use the exact skill pattern being trained or a skill model that is designed to be technique corrective e.g. box squat. No work from the floor should be done in a LSSF workout. Reps must be 1-3.

HS workouts MUST use loads over 95% of 1RM, 1-3 reps.

SM workouts must use loads over 110% 1RM through at least part of the ROM. 1 rep only. If doing a LSSF and a HS or SM workout on one day then do the LSSF first, then 9 hours later the HS or SM workout. Use ice after all HS and SM workouts

----------------------------

Sample Movements from a cycle of my own training....

Upper HS - Wide Grip pin press or high board, 3 RM

Lower LSSF - Raw OL squat, no belt, sets of 5

Pull H / GPP - Traps, lats horizontal, biceps

Lower HS - 5 x 5 second iso pull, 1 each from floor to 5 inches off floor then light full DL

Upper HS - Close grip pin press 1RM

Upper GPP / H Push + Pull - DB Pecs, delts vertical, lats vertical, sho prehab

Lower H - Belt Squat - 6 - 10 sets of 5-8 reps. Weighted GHGR / low back

Lower HS - Pin Pull working down each time from pin 5 to pin 2

Upper HS - Shirt work on bench, triceps

Upper GPP / H - Torso, sho prehab

NOTES.

Explanation of my peaking program....

"Factors" are just whatever you are trying to train in a workout. Each factor gets it's own workout, separate from any other factor.

Low Strain Synaptic Facilitation (LSSF) - These workouts are technique workouts. the weights are moderate (low strain) and the set and rep combos are designed to allow for lots of practice in the lift, with a lot of first reps, a lot of unracking / re-racking the bar, setting the body in the correct start position etc. Sometimes exercises will be used in these workouts that are designed to correct technique errors, for example using a cambered bar to force you to push "up and back" when squatting.

General Physical Preparedness and Hypertrophy (GPPH) - These workouts are for increasing general fitness and gaining muscle tissue. The exercises might be for specific muscle groups that are relatively weak, so these workouts can be used to improve weak points as well.

High Strain work (HS) - These workouts are done with 95% of 1 rep max, on the competition lifts only, for sets of 1-3 reps.

Supramaximal work (SM) - These workouts are done with weights heavier than 1RM in the competition lift. So for squat you might do a high box squat with 105% 1RM, or for bench press a board press with 20Kg heavier than you can bench. The idea is to get the CNS used to heavier loads and build confidence so 1RM weights feel "light".

Total volume of work (TV) This is just sets x reps x weight on the bar, added up for a whole week. It is a simple way to keep track of how much work is being done in any training week.

relative intensity / neural fatigue (RI/NF) This is a measure of how hard you are pushing the CNS - for example if you are doing a lot of supramaximal workouts in a week, then RI/NF will be quite high. If you are doing no max or supramax work and a lot of GPP type workouts then it will be low.

the week table shows the overview of the cycle - e what factors are being worked "hard" and when.

Week 1 - Normal - Mix of all factors.

Week 2 - Stress GPP - General physical preparedness workouts used for often.

Week 3 - Stress LSSF - Skill workouts used for often.

Week 4 - Normal - Mix of all factors.

Week 5 - Stress GPP + LSSF - Stress skill and general preparedness.

Week 6 - Stress HS + LSSF - More high strain workouts done with 95% 1RM, and more low strain skill workouts done.

Week 7 - Stress HS, SM, drop GPP. - No more general workouts, a lot of 95% 1RM and supramax work with weights over the 1RM.

Week 8 - Back off - Deload week to recover.

Week 9 - Pure Week - Only the competitive lifts are performed.

Factors listed as number of workouts per week.

LSSF GPP/H HS SM TV RI / NF

1 2 2 1 0 Low Low - Week 1 - 2 skill workouts, 2 general workouts, 1 workout with 95% 1RM. Low total workload, low neural fatigue.

2 2 4 2 0 Mod Low - Week 2 - 2 skill workouts, 4 general workouts, 2 workouts with 95% 1RM. Moderate total workload, low neural fatigue.

3 6 2 2 1 Mod-high Mod - week 3 - 6 skill workouts, 2 general workouts, 2 workouts with 95% 1RM, 1 workout with more than 1 rep max weights.

4 2 2 1 0 Low Low - Week 4 - 2 skill workouts, 2 general workouts, 1 workout with 95% 1RM. Low total workload, low neural fatigue.

5 6 6 1 0 High Mod - Week 5 - 6 skill workouts, 6 general workouts, 1 workout with 95% 1RM. High total workload, moderate neural fatigue.

6 6 2 4 2 High High - Week 6 - 6 skill workouts, 2 general workouts, 4 workouts with 95% 1RM, 2 workouts with more than 1 RM. High total workload, high neural fatigue.

7 2 0 6 4 Low Very High - Week 7 - 2 skill workouts, 6 workouts with 95% 1RM, 4 workouts with more than 1 RM. Low total workload, high neural fatigue.

8 1 0 1 Low Low - Week 8 - 1 skill workout, 1 workout with 95% 1RM. Low total workload, Low neural fatigue

9 0 0 12 0 High Maximal - Week 9 - 12 workouts with 95% 1RM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

ill have a proper look at that later mate. looks like fun.

Not sure about 12 workouts a week like. lol My Mrs would not be happy! lol

So how would you work that towards a comp? 12 weeks then a deload week then comp id assume?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

following with absolute interest. and yes, the changes so far are absolutely noticable.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> ill have a proper look at that later mate. looks like fun.
> 
> Not sure about 12 workouts a week like. lol My Mrs would not be happy! lol
> 
> So how would you work that towards a comp? 12 weeks then a deload week then comp id assume?


Yeah,

when i ran that i owned my own gym and was there about 15 hours a day so not too hard to do ...lol.

12 weeks then massive deload (10 days or so for me). Regarding deload length it is hugely individual - you can get some clues from a recovery index etc but Deload length can also be deduced in training with v light speed work at day 4 / 7 / 9 / 11 etc with a lift done at fixed % (ie 55% 1RM) and force output measured using a dynometer or film the lifts against a background of 5cm squares drawn on a board and super slow mo / it count the frames to deduce bar speed. Highest bar speed = peak, obviously, and means you dont have to hit an actual 1RM every few days and build fatigue. Doing this in a training run quite far out will let you time peak correctly for actual comp.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Had a wee cold so not trained and not much point updating this with my random thoughts.
> 
> Anyway, it's the end of the month, so here is a pic update...
> 
> ...


As we have our £5 bet on you gaining 2.2 stone of muscle in one year, thought id pop in for some motivation :0)

Just checked out your pics, dont want to be harsh, but have you started training yet?

I dont understand, you look like a normal male that doesnt know the way to the gym, let alone a strongman.

And how come you can only do 6 chins at your current weight if you are a stongman??


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

LoL anabolic Flamer....hahahaa.

I quit in 2005, didn't train since then and this is my journal for starting back to training. All of which is quite clearly written if you had bothered to read it it instead of just making a pretty **** poor attempt at a flame.

Good effort though.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> LoL anabolic Flamer....hahahaa.
> 
> I quit in 2005, didn't train since then and this is my journal for starting back to training. All of which is quite clearly written if you had bothered to read it it instead of just making a pretty **** poor attempt at a flame.
> 
> Good effort though.


Flaming or not, perhaps answers the questions, dont think of it has justifying your efforts, more as educating the ignorant.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Flaming or not, perhaps answers the questions, dont think of it has justifying your efforts, more as educating the ignorant.


Err my post above does answer the questions.

I have been training since December - that's 3 months. Hence why I don't have a great physique -I have been training for 3 months.

Nowhere have I claimed to be currently competitive in strongman so the "if you are a strongman" assertions are retarded.

I can do 6 chins. I could do six chins when I started training again at BW of 12 stone 3. I now weigh 15st 11lbs and can still do 6 chins.

Now, I'm going to say this 1 time only. If you have genuine queries about what I am doing and why, ask away. If you are going to come in to my journal in an attempt to aggravate me with baseless crap like the above post, don't bother. It is a waste of my time answering your posts, and it makes you look foolish. So, either get on, or get out.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> As we have our £5 bet on you gaining 2.2 stone of muscle in one year, thought id pop in for some motivation :0)
> 
> Just checked out your pics, dont want to be harsh, but have you started training yet?
> 
> ...


AE - Ive known G for a long time back when we were mods on ukm.com and he knows his stuff believe me.

The fact that maybe his avatar isnt that flattering now is misleading as to his actual ability and previous physique.

But he is scottish and that cannot be forgiven.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Err my post above does answer the questions.
> 
> I have been training since December - that's 3 months. Hence why I don't have a great physique -I have been training for 3 months.
> 
> ...


You have lots of positive comments on the thread and the UKM community are very generous with their motivational comments. So dont be put off by me, I am genuainly interested in if it possible for you to achieve your goal, but I see the level of bodyfat issue being a real stumbling block in trying to work exactly how much muscle you have gained.

The reason you have put my back is is based on your underlying sense of eliteness. Then to see those pictures made me nearly spit my protein shake all over the screen due to an emotional mixture of sickness and laughter.

Even the title of the thread shows that you have some kind of God complex.

Genuine quiries!!??? I generally have no idea what the hell you are going on about, deload this, reload that, lssr, blah blah.

I go to the gym train hard, eat drink protein, take drugs and thats about it.

To me your trainig is just crazy, I think you have over complecated the whole process.

However when you start hitting me some good pics, I will happily applaud your effforts.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> You have lots of positive comments on the thread and the UKM community are very generous with their motivational comments. So dont be put off by me, I am genuainly interested in if it possible for you to achieve your goal, but I see the level of bodyfat issue being a real stumbling block in trying to work exactly how much muscle you have gained.
> 
> The reason you have put my back is is based on your underlying sense of eliteness. Then to see those pictures made me nearly spit my protein shake all over the screen due to an emotional mixture of sickness and laughter.
> 
> ...


So until then your just gonna be a pr!ck..?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> So until then your just gonna be a pr!ck..?


Just my opinion, because I dont come here and look at someone with a average body and say you look great doesnt mean im beinig a pr**k.

Ass licking is fashionable on here, but im not the most fashionable guy.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

AE,

If you knew me at all you would know that the post title is somewhat tongue in cheek.

As for an underlying sense of eliteness I can't see where you get that impression from? I am anything but elitist and have coached / worked with all kinds of people from complete beginners to world class athletes.

It would seem you have come out "all guns blazing" because I offended you when you called me "delusional" in another thread. If that is the case then sorry if I was harsh towards you, in retrospect my comments we're overtly belittling and I would have been better just ignoring your post.

Regarding this :

"Genuine quiries!!??? I generally have no idea what the hell you are going on about, deload this, reload that, lssr, blah blah".

If you want to know anything, feel free to ask. If you understand the methodology and want to criticise it, go ahead, but please don't criticise from a position of wilfull ignorance based on my physical appearance after 3 months of training.

Thanks,

G


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

how is being motivational to someone classed as ass licking?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Just my opinion, because I dont come here and look at someone with a average body and say you look great doesnt mean im beinig a pr**k.
> 
> Ass licking is fashionable on here, but im not the most fashionable guy.


No one is asking you to ass lick, least of all me.

No one is stating that I have any kind of development right now, again least of all me.

You have come in here and deliberately tried to be inflammatory and belittling, and (IMHO) have fallen flat on your face. Would you usually go around the board criticising the physiques of people who had only been training 3 months? If you would like me to justify my methods with pretty pictures of people who train "my way" and compete and win in Bodybuilding that's not a problem. On the other hand if you can wait the 12 months that our bet covers, you can eat your humble pie then. :tongue:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> No one is asking you to ass lick, least of all me.
> 
> No one is stating that I have any kind of development right now, again least of all me.
> 
> You have come in here and deliberately tried to be inflammatory and belittling, and (IMHO) have fallen flat on your face. Would you usually go around the board criticising the physiques of people who had only been training 3 months? If you would like me to justify my methods with pretty pictures of people who train "my way" and compete and win in Bodybuilding that's not a problem. On the other hand if you can wait the 12 months that our bet covers, you can eat your humble pie then. :tongue:


I appreciate that it may come across as flaming, but its not, its reality.

Check out this thread, what the hell is all this about?? Maybe I need to put on my rose tinted specs when viewing these pics???

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/84576-rack-going-nabba-north-east.html


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

dude,

I'm lost now - your link is to Racks journal, page 1?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

G - didnt you change from strongman and do a bbing show a while back? or a bbing diet?

I remember seeing those photos they were true quality

AE - Gavin is an expert trainer and knowledgable guy. I dont really know what the issue is with him, he's stated that he's not in shape and now trying to get back into shape.

I could show you some pics from when I had my shoulder op and couldnt train for 14 weeks and I looked fcuking awful, the body can make remarkable changes.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tom,

I wanted to do a show in 2004(?) think it was 04, after a I sold the gym. Dieted down to 90kg or so and looked "OK" but the move up to here kind of ****ed things up and my head wasn't in it anymore. C'est la vie.

I have those pics but won't post them up.

Journal is about moving forward, eh, not looking back.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Its also your journal wee G which is very imformative. Anabolic if you dont like it dont come in here FFS.

I do not get any sort of arogance or Eliteist vide from ure posts at all. you seem to take the time to explain everything and are very honest. A great read IMO.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I appreciate that it may come across as flaming, but its not, its reality.
> 
> Check out this thread, what the hell is all this about?? Maybe I need to put on my rose tinted specs when viewing these pics???
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/84576-rack-going-nabba-north-east.html


I do understand where AE is coming from regarding some journals/threads on

here, but to suggest anything like that in this journal is plane fecking stupid.

Totally agree with Hilly about Wee's journal, your talking pap IMO, perhaps

when he is on the same meds as you AE, you'll be a little more humble mate

as I'm certain you'll be handing over the cash:thumbup1:

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I appreciate that it may come across as flaming, but its not, its reality.
> 
> Check out this thread, what the hell is all this about?? Maybe I need to put on my rose tinted specs when viewing these pics???
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/84576-rack-going-nabba-north-east.html


i get the impression that you feel this guy should not be posting pics?? or running a journal if i am correct can i ask why?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wee G it takes courage and honesty to put up pics and admit you're not looking "fantastic", i only did a journal because others inspired me to, forget the haters and the jealous types who will never have the dedication or effort to train hard then share their workouts,diets or passions. Peace


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

tbh its a bit rich someone who looks as **** at ae is commenting tbh! pot kettle black! woo you got some abs and a lean delt.. so does cristiano ronaldo, ****in bore off!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

ps your ****in tiny


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

17.2.10

Training

Whole Body

DL - 140kg - 9 (grip failed first, odd for me but fair enough)

Sup chins - 7

OHP - 60kg - 10

Gave DB press a skip as sho was very odd during ohp.

Will have to train grip or DL more frequently or use straps, will train grip for a while first of all, had a decent grip once, no reason why can't again.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

danimal said:


> tbh its a bit rich someone who looks as **** at ae is commenting tbh! pot kettle black! woo you got some abs and a lean delt.. so does cristiano ronaldo, ****in bore off!


Good work.. cutting, intelligent and exciting response. I'll take a new pic to keep you happy, avatar shot is from about a year ago. Heavier and leaner now.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice one, feel free to post it here, will be nice to see what you have built.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Food today...

6am 5g BCAA, 40g carbs

715am 3 scoops oats + whey + barley MRP blend

845am 100g oats, 1 scoop whey

0945 - Olive roll with roasted red pepper, courgettes, onions an aubergine in lite cream cheese

1130 - 3 scoops gainer in s/s milk

1pm - large chicken breast, 1 rasher bacon, 2 slices fat free cheese, 200g veg.

215pm - Nutri Pro Bar

330pm - 3 scoops gainer, s/s milk

5pm - 1pm - large chicken breast, 1 rasher bacon, 2 slices fat free cheese, 200g veg.

630pm - 40g carbs, 10g bcca, serving pre-wkt drink.

*Train - legs.*

745pm - Carbs + BCAA during / after.

8pm - Post wkt shake.

9pm - Wholemeal pizza dough, FF cheddar cheese, garlic, mushrooms, low fat mozzarella (51 P, 57 Cho, 21 fat)

1030pm onwards - 3 sccops gainer in s/s milk.

14 feedings today. Zoiks.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Where are you getting Fat free cheese?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tesco have started doing an own brand one mate. Tastes disgusting and (before you even say it) is not strictly "Fat Free" but close. WW also do one, as do lifetime foods and Kraft.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quark is similar but is a cream cheese, very low fat

I mix it with nuts, bit of protein powder and some berries, takes the taste away and it

actually tastes nice, if I have it during the day I'll add honey to it as well and it tastes like a dessert


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah you put your pic up kid bigger and leaner so what are you now mr olympia? you say heavier well u look about 11 stone in your avatar 12 TOPS so being generous in a year you cant have put any more than a stone on so id give you 13 stone TOPS now, good one! next stop mr olympia!


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

cant be bothered to read all the posts on this one but just like to point out putting weight on is easy any fool can do it, just eat and eat and eat,but if you want to put muscle on its a diffrent ball game, a stone a year is very good for muscle, I usually manage 1/2 stone a year,hell I could be 18 stone by christmas if I wanted ,but I dont want to look like a big bloated fat tw*t its symatry and shape that I want not just big and bad


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*18.02.10*

*
*

*
Lower Body*

Leg Extensions - 10 plates - 5 x 12

Seated leg curl - 10 plates - 5 x 12

Leg press feet high, seat back up - 100kg + sled - 5 x 12

Rom DL - 80kg - 4 x 12

Leg PRess feet high and wide, seat back down - 5 x 12

Calves on hack -15 plates - 5 x 12

*19.02.10*

*
*

*
Upper body Push*

Cbl Cross - 5 x 12 - 9 plates + 2lb plate mate.

DB OH Arc - 4 x 12 - 17.5Kg DB's

Mch Dips - 4 x 12 - 11 plates

DB Laterals - 4 x 12 - 7kg DB's

Mch Bench - 5 x 12 - 9 plates

Cable lateral raise - 3 x 12 - 2 plates

Rope Pushdown, flaring hands - 3 x 12 - 9 plates

Straight, close, pushdown - 3 x 12- 11 plates

OH DB Extension - 6kg - 2 x 12


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gav have you tried Kol-Less cheese it has 16g of fat per 100g but only 2g of that is from saturated fat and it taste great.....

Anabolic-Edge can you answer my question i asked on the prevouise page please after your comment about Rack's journal.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Gav have you tried Kol-Less cheese it has 16g of fat per 100g but only 2g of that is from saturated fat and it taste great.....
> 
> Anabolic-Edge can you answer my question i asked on the prevouise page please after your comment about Rack's journal.


Maybe he's bitten off more than he can chew... :whistling:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Paul,

No mate, this stuff is 3g fat / 100g, 36g protein and almost 0 carbs but melts very badly and has a very hard texture when not melted. That said it's better than nowt and a nice easy protein source for some meals. Where can I get the Kol-Less stuff? Does it melt / cook like normal cheese?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it melts like normal full fat cheese you can get it from the main supermarkets mate....


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Food Today:

6am - 40g carbs, 10g BCAA

coffee.

7am - Extreme Liquid Fury, 20g carbs, 10g BCAA

TRAINING

815am - 40g carbs, 10g BCAA

845am - Post wkt shake

10am - 100g oats, 3 scoops gainer, s/s milk.

1130am - NutriPro Bar

1230pm - 1 chk breast, 1 rasher bacon, cheese, 200g veg

3pm - 3 scoops gainer, s/s milk

5pm - 1 chk breast, 1 rasher bacon, cheese, 200g veg

Planned for tonight...

6 egg omelette, veg

3 scoops gainer, s/s milk


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Some old pics, from the last time I mucked about with training for Bodybuilding. Just for comparitive purposes, you understand.

I wasnt going to pot these but **** it, gives me something to look towards.

Front pose is still drug free, other 2 are on 25mg / day dianabol in the rear relaxed and 500mg / week test in the rear spread.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Some old pics, from the last time I mucked about with training for Bodybuilding. Just for comparitive purposes, you understand.
> 
> I wasnt going to pot these but **** it, gives me something to look towards.
> 
> Front pose is still drug free, other 2 are on 25mg / day dianabol in the rear relaxed and 500mg / week test in the rear spread.


Look decent in the photos Gavin, like the back shots, im sure you will surpass that and look better:thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I appreciate that it may come across as flaming, but its not, its reality.
> 
> Check out this thread, what the hell is all this about?? Maybe I need to put on my rose tinted specs when viewing these pics???
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/84576-rack-going-nabba-north-east.html


First off, Wee G sorry for the high jack mate

@Anabolic Edge, please feel free and comment in my journal mate. I do embrace all opinions and take them on board. No I'm no where near a pro, at the min I look nothing like a BBer. hence the show prep.

I'm not being a big head saying I'm going to win. I've clearly stated I will do what ever Paul tells me and stick to it. I'm doing hte show becuase I love training. I'm doing it due to having people like you telling me all my life that I can't. Here's a pic of when the bulk wasn't on granted still not ripped but not bad.










Again mate, please come in my journal and comment.

Cheers

Again Wee G, sorry for the high jack


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

NP Rack.

*21.2.10*

*
*

*
Upper Body Pull*

Neutral pulldown - 5 x 12 - 6 plates

Cable Row, leaning fwd - 5 x 12 - 6 plates

Wide Pulldown - 5 x 12 - 6 plates

Sup PD - 3 x 12 - 6 plates

Close T-bar row - 30kg - 2 x 12*

Reg BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 90Kg

Wide BB shrug - 3 x 12 - 90Kg

Preacher EZ Curls wide - 10kg / side - 2 x 12

EZ curls narrow (done on preacher) - 2 x 12 - 10kg / side.

Wee pump set for no worthwhile reason - 1 x lots 5kg / side.

This was an interesting wkt - I have a bit of a head cold this week and have been feeling quite rough so decided to repeat last weeks wkt instead but on starting the pulldowns sets were very, very easy. So, increased load on rows, added a few sets T-bars (which I will keep in from now on) and left it at that. Very happy with how much lighter same loads felt for same volumes, and with increased load on rows and shrugs.

Biceps need direct stimulation more often, they were not nearly as cooperative as upper back.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn and i thought i did high volume lol.

what kind of weights are you moving in some of these movenets? just a few examples


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yo Dom the above workout is the volume cut in half from P1 volume mate. What workout were you referring to? Todays or an earlier P1 workout?

Loads are listed in most of the workouts and are light


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

that upperbody pull 21/02. thats a hella lot of volume. how long are you in the gym for? i got crucified for the amount of volume i did in my journal lol


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here mate, a month ago was the peak of the volume loading...

*27.01.10*

Training - Upper body pull - Hypertrophy

Neutral wide pulldown - 5 x 15

s/s

Face pulls with rope handle - 5 x 15

s/s

DB shrugs leaning forward - 5 x 15

Neutral grip cable row, upright - 5 x 15

s/s

Reverse cable cross, rear delts - 5 x 15

Neutral grip cable row, stretch position, head down - 5 x 15

s/s

Supinated grip pulldowns - 5 x 15

Wide Pulldowns - 5 x 15

s/s

"Bat Wings" - Dan Jon exercise, for teres / rhomboids - 5 x max

Wide grip T bar rows - 5 x 15

s/s

Neutral grip T bar rows - 5 x 15

Supinated grip cable row, leaning back - 6 x 15

s/s

Shrugs behind back 3 x 15 / Snatch grip power shrugs - 3 x 15

Seated DB curls - 5 x 15

s/s

Lying cable curls - 5 x 15

standing cable curl - 5 x 15

s/s

Cable hammer curl - 5 x 15

*87 Sets upper body pull.*

I'm never in the gym for more than 90 minutes. I use BCAA and simple carbs during the wkts to stave off catabolism as well.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow whats the reasoning behind so much? ive been told on countless occasions im overtraining even with 12 working sets for a bodypart like back.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

"Overtraining" doesn't occur through 1 session of anything. TBH I think overtraining is horribly misused by 99% of people on these kind of boards - they don't know what the word actually means, and have no understanding of the actual physiology of muscle growth so they jump on anything that looks "different" and call it overtraining.

I'll give 2 quick "food for thought" examples that cut through the science stuff and just "lay it out there".

Gymnasts - bigger upper bodies than most guys here, drug free, train for 3-8 hours a day.

Weightlifters - Bigger than most guys here, train whole body up to 20 times a week, often with near maximal loads.

Sprint swimmers - not big, but bigger than most newbs here, train for up to 8 hours a day.

So, neither training for a long time, nor training heavy all the time, will prevent you from becoming bigger. If it did, gymnasts, swimmers and weightlifters would have a zero level of muscular development.

So, why do these guys grow any tissue?

Weightlifters - train with ever heavier loads as their careers progress. Exposure to ever heavier loads stimulates muscle growth though mechanotransduction and subsequent satellite cell proliferation.

Swimmer / gymnast - increased training time over their careers with similar loadings. Increased time under tension with a given resistance leads to greater protein degradation and subsequent protein accrual (muscle growth). Exposure to high total loads / times under tension also have big effects on energy systems which subsequently cause growth (no energy available to the cell to turnover protein during the work, cell "gets behind" it's normal state of protein turnover, protein turnover vastly increased after the workout to make up for it, muscle growth results).

A "smart" bodybuilding program will make use of both of these (and other) mechanisms of growth.

for more info read my book at...

http://www.ultimate-hypertrophy.com/UHT/UHT.html

And especially chapters 1-4.

It's totally free,

cheers,

G


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey wee, had to step into add my two penneth worth about AE's comment(s).

WTF... seriously... i had the same sh1t during my 1st prep and most people know how i started out like, a 19 stone Goodyear blimp.

Wee and RACK both have different starting points but everyone knows how much hard graft can change a physique in a short space of time.

Needless to say, it is usually those who have either never graced the stage themselves or followed through with their own goals who are the ones to throw the stones...albeit from their glass houses

good luck with it all wee g


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ill have a look big g thanks


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

IB,

Thanks for the kind words. I have seen your pics dieting to your first show and it is a very impressive change. I'll try to deal with any nonsense that pops up in future in as measured a way as possible. I know I will look pretty poor from a BBing perspective for many months to come and will continue to post pics etc and update the journal because I really don't give a hoot about what I look like day-to-day! I don't need a BBing body for my ego day-to-day, just for one day; contest day.

Regarding what you said about glass houses and AE's comments I agree, if i needed 2g+ a week of gear + slin + GH + T3 etc to weigh 12 stone in just "Ok" condition whilst openly admitting I knew very little about training I'd probably be pretty bitter to.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Exacta mundo.... 

Just carry on as you are and i know you are anyway, i used comments like that to make a few red faces in the gym after the show lmao.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Apolgies for not responding to the wealth of generous comments to me, but i have been very hectic, I will now respond whilst I have my oats and milk.

I even had trouble fiunding the thread but then just used the search facility, using the key word 'deluded' 



Tinytom said:


> AE - Gavin is an expert trainer and knowledgable guy. I dont really know what the issue is with him, he's stated that he's not in shape and now trying to get back into shape.
> 
> I could show you some pics from when I had my shoulder op and couldnt train for 14 weeks and I looked fcuking awful, the body can make remarkable changes.


I do not have an issue Wee-g personally, I just find it belittles others efforts to suggest he can add 2.2stone of pure muscle in one year. Pure muscle.....if I put on 2.2 stone of absolute pure muscle id look about 4 stone heavier!!

Therefor I wanted to explain to him that I think he is delueded. And I pleased with his relatively rational, unemotional responses, thankyou Wee-g.

Others, with less intelligence and have not been so objective with there responses, I will also be replying to them aswell, hi Danimal :beer:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Tesco have started doing an own brand one mate. Tastes disgusting and (before you even say it) is not strictly "Fat Free" but close. WW also do one, as do lifetime foods and Kraft.


MMmm I thought I was right, as not only is that usually the case, but this was compounded, by the fact that I am a heavy low fat cheese user, and am yet to find a fat free one.

Yes the own brand one is pretty horrid, gritty and poor to cut. Try the 'lite' Edam, only sold in Sainsburys to my knowledge.

Now that the chessey issue is resolved I have to comment that if you maybe lying/exagerating about the fat content of your cheese, this may suggest that there are other holes in your stories?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

LoL...you're a funny bugger AE, I knew you would immediately pick up on that and go to town on it.

Yes, the fact that i referred to a very low fat cheddar cheese as a fat free cheddar cheese is a permanent stain on my character, and should be held against by all and sundry forever more.

I will have a sandwich board made up with "I referred to a very low fat cheese as fat free" written on it and parade around my home town wearing it, openly declaring my shame and begging the forgiveness of my peers. I will then retire from public life citing "wanting to spend more time with my family" as the reason and be forever remembered for the "cheese-gate" scandal of February 2010.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*23.2.10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Whole Body*

Squat - 100kg - 13

BOR - 100kg - 12

Wide chin - 7,1/2,1/2

OHP - 60kg - 10

All good.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

danimal said:


> yeah you put your pic up kid bigger and leaner so what are you now mr olympia? you say heavier well u look about 11 stone in your avatar 12 TOPS so being generous in a year you cant have put any more than a stone on so id give you 13 stone TOPS now, good one! next stop mr olympia!


Damn I constantly feel like apolgising for my poor grammer and spelling, but with you around I feel like rocket scientist. Reading your posts makes me imagine that when you walk you must fall over your own feet alot?

Mr Olympia!?? Why put words in mouth, I never suggested that, simply said I am heavier and leaner now, i will post pics in a while, please feel free to say eactly what you like, you will not offend me, infact I will appreciate the advice/comments, just one request, whether comments are negative or positive BE HONEST.

11 Stone in my avatar, are you so simple that you think you can work out my weight without knowing height??

And then you bring up the Olympia thing again!!! What are you on about, I go gym, eat low fat high protein and take some gear, I am a recreational trainer, i dont think I am special, but I when I see some of the journals and see people raving on about how great they look, I think its just rediculous.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

pudj said:


> cant be bothered to read all the posts on this one but just like to point out putting weight on is easy any fool can do it, just eat and eat and eat,but if you want to put muscle on its a diffrent ball game, a stone a year is very good for muscle, I usually manage 1/2 stone a year,hell I could be 18 stone by christmas if I wanted ,but I dont want to look like a big bloated fat tw*t its symatry and shape that I want not just big and bad


Thank-you, thats exactly my point.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

"see some of the journals and see people raving on about how great they look, I think its just rediculous."

I think Block wanted to speak to you about this in his journal, as did PScarb.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Thank-you, thats exactly my point.


No it's not. Your point is that it impossible to put on 2.2 stone of LBM in a year. Well, for you anyway.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Gav have you tried Kol-Less cheese it has 16g of fat per 100g but only 2g of that is from saturated fat and it taste great.....
> 
> Anabolic-Edge can you answer my question i asked on the prevouise page please after your comment about Rack's journal.


Yes should have responded to this sooner.

Basically I saw the user name 'Rack', though mmm should be some cool pics, then saw a masses of good luck posts, (how lovely/pointless).

Then I was confronted with the pics and thought, perhaps right or wrong, that it was simply a fat man, that looks like he has never been to the gym, and hes thinking of competing!! What!!! Competing!!! I thought your meant to look good if you plan on competing, atleast have some self respect for your body to not let it het in that shape in the beginnning.

But the the issue is compounded by the fact that so many people mislead him with 'motivational/ass licking/point scoring posts!!

And believe it or not Rack I think great work for actually doing a comp, its more the pointless un helpful posts from other people that p1ss me off.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey wee, had to step into add my two penneth worth about AE's comment(s).
> 
> WTF... seriously... i had the same sh1t during my 1st prep and most people know how i started out like, a 19 stone Goodyear blimp.
> 
> ...


The Incredible bulk hey.....Mmmmmm you used to be a fat ****, then reality hit you and realised that fat and muscle are 2 different things.

Then you trimmed down and saw you had much less muscle than you thought, but looked 10 times better, well down, think you looked great in you your last show pics.

My glass house will be on show soon, please feel free to throw stones as long as its your actual opinion.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: AE I like your style bro...


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> IB,
> 
> Regarding what you said about glass houses and AE's comments I agree, if i needed 2g+ a week of gear + slin + GH + T3 etc to weigh 12 stone in just "Ok" condition whilst openly admitting I knew very little about training I'd probably be pretty bitter to.


Hhahaha, thats good, I like it WeeG, youve been stalking my previous posts....damn your good!!!

Im not 12 stone, tried T3 didnt do anyting for me, tried slin found it just put a small layer of fat on me, so stopped, using Gh and Tbol at the moment, just starting a tren and a test mix for your information.

I do find it very hard to gain and have been training for a long time, with gear coming late in my training time.

I feel I am in better than just 'ok' conditon, but interested to hear others opinions.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

AE,

you seem to be saying that unless someone is lean, they should not be allowed to keep a journal? Or is it more than unless someone is lean they should be mocked for putting up there pictures?

Also, given that there are a lot of people with both much better size and condition than you on this board, would you expect them to mock you when you post?

It would be very easy for them to say "You have been training for years and are still tiny. Why don't you learn to train properly instead of just running high doses of AAS to mask your ignorance?" but instead they offer constructive advice on your proposed AAS courses.

How does this differ from people commenting positively in journals?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers for the post AE, must say mate, you're honest I'll give you that. Although not getting into a dicussion about it on here.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

so who has the biggest penis...wait wut?!?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> AE,
> 
> you seem to be saying that unless someone is lean, they should not be allowed to keep a journal? Or is it more than unless someone is lean they should be mocked for putting up there pictures?


Good point maybe I am to biased towards trhat because I like tghe lean look and also see so many fat idiots in the gym working the door that think they are all muscle.

But you also need to bear in mind that the reason I came on this thread is too but forward the point that lean muscle is very very very hard to gain and that I dont think you can reach your target, so leaness is relevant, to that aspect of your journal.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok,

I think I've got it now - you're (forgive me) a genetic turd bag that finds it very hard to grow muscle.

You can't help that, it's not your fault. So, you champion a lean look, because it is what you can accomplish, and utilise vast amounts of drugs to hold what little muscle you can.

Don't let it stress you so much, some people are just not made to get big 

Now regarding your "fat idiots" point - I see that to but fail to see how it relates to me as

1. I 'm no idiot.

and

2. I don't claim to be "all muscle" or anything like it.

Now, on the last point of you not thinking I can reach my target - only time can tell so there is little point in you coming here starting a ****ing match over it. Just sit back, pin some more drugs, stay 12 stone and be content. Come back in 12 months and pass judgement then.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

proof is in the pudding

i personally think G will suprise some and I honestly think there is far too much 'I cant do it - so you can't' attitude around on these forums


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I love this thread.

Hope things are well, Wee


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Again Wee G sorry for the high-jack

AE, it's clear you won't come in my journal but it does appear, or comes across that you're making very personal digs at me. I've said that I do value everyone's opinion and I do respect your honesty. But the parts about saying "fat idiots who think they're all muscle" and "looks like he's never been in a gym" at least say them in my journal. I'm not getting into a keyboard war as they're just useless and make both parties look silly and immature.

If you look at the first post in the journal it clearly stats, I've been a rec trainer for a bit. Only really taking things serious when a holiday comes round, after that I still train but eat and drink what ever I like. For a while I switched to MMA which really isn't about how you look, I got injured so went back to training. Got in decent shape for my holiday then came back, got told to get big quick and over 3 stone went on in 4 months (and before you ask how much gear it took, I did a 4 week course of 1rip in the whole 4 months!). This you and I both know will have been mostly fat, but some lean mass will have been added.

Another thing we both agree on is that I look shameful at the min (I clearly state I'm ashamed of how I look in the first post).

But to come on and say I don't deserve to be doing a show and having a go at people for wishing me luck, come on mate, that's a bit off. No one is under any illusion at just how much work I have to do to get in show condition and plenty of people keep reminding me I can not put a foot wrong. So far I've dropped a stone in 4 weeks which I don't think is bad going, it's not where I am at the min, it's where I am in 12 weeks.

You saying I can't do it really doesn't bother me at all, as I've said I respect everyone's view, but by you saying that it's as if you are saying Paul (Pscarb) can't do his job of getting me ready, this is for Paul to sort with you not me.

It's obvious from your avi that you're into training and you like to stay lean but I haven't got into a slaggin off match or had a go saying disrespectful things about you. It's easy to stay lean when you're DNA is made up that way. Mine unfortunatly isn't.

There's plenty of insults that could get thrown round between us both but I'd rather not get into that. Just show a bit of respect. You've come across as a bit arrogant towards me and it's looked as if you've made it personal.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

RACK said:


> Again Wee G sorry for the high-jack
> 
> AE, it's clear you won't come in my journal but it does appear, or comes across that you're making very personal digs at me. I've said that I do value everyone's opinion and I do respect your honesty. But the parts about saying "fat idiots who think they're all muscle" and "looks like he's never been in a gym" at least say them in my journal. I'm not getting into a keyboard war as they're just useless and make both parties look silly and immature.
> 
> ...


Good post, Im afraid you have been used as example, please dont take it personally and use AE anger as a target to bang out out another rep!!!

I just think people need to be more honest, simple as that.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries AE.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Yes should have responded to this sooner.
> 
> Basically I saw the user name 'Rack', though mmm should be some cool pics, then saw a masses of good luck posts, (how lovely/pointless).
> 
> ...


I agree RACK has a lot of work to do - hell, he knows it more than anyone else... but the fact that he is actually working his ass off to get on stage surely deserves some respect?

As for the good luck comments or the other "nice" comments, this board is like a community - encouragement can be a great motivator, as can having a point to prove.

The main point to remember about bodybuilding is it's not how you look 12 weeks out, 10 weeks out, 6 weeks out etc - that doesnt count, the judges dont judge you from pictures throughout youre prep... What counts is that he brings the best physique he can on the stage come show day.

Sorry for the hijack Wee G :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> The Incredible bulk hey.....Mmmmmm you used to be a fat ****, then reality hit you and realised that fat and muscle are 2 different things.
> 
> Then you trimmed down and saw you had much less muscle than you thought, but looked 10 times better, well down, think you looked great in you your last show pics.
> 
> My glass house will be on show soon, please feel free to throw stones as long as its your actual opinion.


pretty much.... easy to mistake fat gain for progress when your going by the tape measure and scales alone.

thanks BTW, it was a hell of a year.

i do hope you start a prep journal, not so people can throw in some unwarranted comments, but so you can actually see how support from members can help out.

if everyone said the blatantly obvious all the time i doubt anyone would start one.

"you've lost 4lbs, good job...still fat though buddy...get a jiggle on only 10 weeks to go!!!!" :lol: :cursing:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Good post, Im afraid you have been used as example, please dont take it personally and use AE anger as a target to bang out out another rep!!!
> 
> I just think people need to be more honest, simple as that.


Why would he not take it personally ? You linked his journal to someone elses - what a nerve you have !

Who wants your opinion anyway - you have not even had the decency to post in Rack's own journal nor respond to Paul on the forum.

If I was being honest, I would say you are an arrogant, self-opinionated [email protected] - but I cannot because we are not allowed to call people names on the forum.

The very fact that people are pussyfooting around you despite the fact that you are precisely the negative influence people don't require whilst dieting - is testament to the fact that they are a good bunch who wish everyone the best.

Sorry WeeG ! Best of luck with your goals :beer:

^^^^ that is not so hard AE - you might want to try it sometime


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> Why would he not take it personally ? You linked his journal to someone elses - what a nerve you have !
> 
> Who wants your opinion anyway - you have not even had the decency to post in Rack's own journal nor respond to Paul on the forum.
> 
> ...


I love it!!! Hit my with it baby. Its your opinion to say whether you think im a tw4t or not, im not so weak minded to question my morals based on fleeting coment from someone who knows very little about me. PS your not the first person to call me arrogant.

If your gonna do a journal, you have to take the rough with the smooth.

Its not a case of negative or positive comments, its a case of telling the truth, having an opinion and having the balls to say it.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Right the glass house is ready for the onslaught...pelt away.....

No prep, just flexed and took some pics. I keep to this condition all the time, so I have a good idea how hard actual muscle is to add. Could prob have done some better pics, but never researched into posing etc.

Ive been trainig for a while, take some gear, eat very low fat, lots of protein, have had to cut down on training lately due to shoulder injury.

I am purlely a recreational; trainer, go out a lot and work 12hr plus days.

Weigh roughly 92kgs, chin for reps of 12 with an additional weight of 40Kg and dip at 60kg for reps or 8-10.

Please feel free to comment what ever you like, I will not be offended, just be honest.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

AE one of the best physiques on the forum. FACT.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have to agree, great physique, shame about the beard

Still doesn't mean you should be nasty to other members in the name of "the truth"

Constructive critique is always the best kind.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good condition AE.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Good physique, impressed with how lean you are especially just for a rec trainer.

Makes me wonder why you feel the need to have a pop at rack for no reason tbh:confused1: If he was claiming to be in great shape right now maybe a comment like that is justified but he's working hard to improve so no need really to make any neg comment about current pics imo-unless constructive of course.

Also this whole argument is based on the fact that one member is aiming to add more muscle than you feel is possible, time will tell but you can have your opinion without making yourself look like a pr1ck

Enjoying the journal anyway wee G, some good bits of info in here.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Good physique / Horrible attitude.

Q's for you, seeing as we all have the right to ask in here and you have opened the flood gates..

If you can't add muscle mass whilst in that condition why not accept that you might need to add some fat with it?

You state that you hold that condition all the time, but in the same breath complain that you can't grow any more muscle?

You also said earlier that you used insulin then stopped because you gained some fat - sounds again like the same thing? Perhaps if you could accept getting "fatter" for a period of time you would not be stuck at the same size?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wee this is my personal opinion i don't think is possible to hold shreded condition and add muscle mass at the same time. .. to hold that condition you need to be dieting 24/7 that's a fact. what you think wee g ? AE good physique tho what you weighitin in that pic ?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Good physique / Horrible attitude.
> 
> Q's for you, seeing as we all have the right to ask in here and you have opened the flood gates..
> 
> ...


Interesting edit WeeG, did you feel like abit of a neanderthal when you read it back?

I didnt say I cant add muscle, I just do it very slowy and am happy to do it that way because I dont want to be a great deal bigger and also I like to keep in constant condition, as the b1tches dig it, and the veins popping out inspire me in the gym 

Well yes I got heavier on the slin, but I just dont want to get heavier....thats the whole point, all I want is lean tissue.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

sizar said:


> Wee this is my personal opinion i don't think is possible to hold shreded condition and add muscle mass at the same time. .. to hold that condition you need to be dieting 24/7 that's a fact. what you think wee g ? AE good physique tho what you weighitin in that pic ?


As I said circa 92kgs.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

legs?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

shots from the back?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

Danimal his front speaks for itself


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good condition AE you must be quite tall to be 92kg at that size/condition over 6ft??


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

danimal said:


> legs?


Poor.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

danimal said:


> shots from the back?


Reps of 12s with 40kg extra weight chins....so in answer to your question, better than yours.

But didnt do a pic:lol:

Havent recieved your apology for saying i was an 11 stone Ronaldo? I think you must have been observing a similarity in our wallets rather than physiques.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

hilly said:


> good condition AE you must be quite tall to be 92kg at that size/condition over 6ft??


6ft exactly, legs are lighter than top half, although leg strength is pretty good.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Reps of 12s with 40kg extra weight chins....so in answer to your question, better than yours.
> 
> But didnt do a pic:lol:
> 
> Havent recieved your apology for saying i was an 11 stone Ronaldo? I think you must have been observing a similarity in our wallets rather than physiques.


 You on 200 grand a week too?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> 6ft exactly, legs are lighter than top half, although leg strength is pretty good.


ure in good condition mate its a shame about ure poor attitude as im sure their are people on here that would be interested in ure diet etc as quite a few guys just want good lean upper bodies like ureself for the beach etc


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Anabolic edge, why dont you create your own journal? be better than using others to showcase your physique wouldnt it?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Merat said:


> Anabolic edge, why dont you create your own journal? be better than using others to showcase your physique wouldnt it?


Simply because I was accussed of people in glass houses throwing stones!! WeeG asked me too post them on here!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Were those pictures taken today AE or recently?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> Were those pictures taken today AE or recently?


Circa 22hours ago. Why?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Circa 22hours ago. Why?


 Just wondered mate...

As you have spoken so honestly/aragontly (opinion dependant), I feel I am able to talk honestly to you and call you on the pictures.

I'm sure I've seen them somwhere before now I look at them again.

If they were taken today then you wouldn't mind taking another with something in the background...just for peace of mind?

Take another with a TV in the background and I will again say you have one of the best physiques on the forum.

Only fair considering the amount of popular members you have p*ssed off??


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

AE did you used to post on muscletalk much?

good physique anyhow


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> Just wondered mate...
> 
> As you have spoken so honestly/aragontly (opinion dependant), I feel I am able to talk honestly to you and call you on the pictures.
> 
> ...


Say what you like mate, you wont offend me, you can call me a c11nt and i'll still give you my honest opinion good or bad.

I went round to my mates and he took them, then emailed them across to me, so its a bit of hassle to go round there and do one in front of a TV though, plus he'd think im even more of a freak!!

The boxers are from H&m or top shop cant remember, bracelets from Malia in a Greece, the trackies are some very old Nike ones, and the chalk around the groin is because I did back earlier that night and dont use straps  If thats any kind of proof!?

Flatered that you dont believe me though, thanks


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

daniel.m said:


> AE did you used to post on muscletalk much?
> 
> good physique anyhow


No. Cheers.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

good condition and size there AE

Theres a certain smoothness and imbalance in the delts though compared with the condition of the other areas which implies a lot of local site injecting of the delts.

If thats the case you may want to rotate sites so as the scar tissue doesnt build up.

just an observation/help.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Say what you like mate, you wont offend me, you can call me a c11nt and i'll still give you my honest opinion good or bad.
> 
> I went round to my mates and he took them, then emailed them across to me, so its a bit of hassle to go round there and do one in front of a TV though, plus he'd think im even more of a freak!!
> 
> ...


 No problem mate.

I'm not that bothered to be honest just like to be annoying from time to time.

Good physique.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> good condition and size there AE
> 
> Theres a certain smoothness and imbalance in the delts though compared with the condition of the other areas which implies a lot of local site injecting of the delts.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom thats the kind of feedback I was looking for. I do think my delts maybe slightly over powering, not sure really. Im quite happy with my overall look, just need some more lean mass and slightly leaner and vascular 

Its not not due to site injecting, ive only ever done it in the glutes, 5.5ml at a time though:thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone know where the training bit is in this journal???


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Anyone know where the training bit is in this journal???


 Didn't you know this was a bodybuilding journal mate??

Its only the powerlifting journals on this site that have training content....

The bodybuilding ones have arrse licking, b*tching and poor attemps at p*ss taking.

Welcome to UK-Muscle


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

GHS said:


> Didn't you know this was a bodybuilding journal mate??
> 
> Its only the powerlifting journals on this site that have training content....
> 
> ...


Ah, my bad.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

92 KG and lean like that impressive thanks for replying man keep up the good work  good physique there.. as long as your happy with what you doing that's the main thing.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't feel like reading the last 5 pages to keep up so I'll give my honest oppion and leave it at that...AE...Better bod than I : Fact...Not a good shot of the bi's but they seem to be lagging or are simply out of portion to your shoulders...Wrist seem thin or forarms maybe could use some more direct work. Wee G...Never lose your faith...and on a Personnel note AE...You should get the feck out of Wee's Thread and start your own...This is a community of like minded individuals who have a common interest that most don't share and we appreiciate the support that we lend one another...that's why people tell one another that there doing a good job...People like to hear that every now and then...The world is a ugly enough place not to have to be beat down in the place's your meant to feel most comfortable...As a final note...I think your a *sshole...  ...


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I don't feel like reading the last 5 pages to keep up so I'll give my honest oppion and leave it at that...AE...Better bod than I : Fact...Not a good shot of the bi's but they seem to be lagging or are simply out of portion to your shoulders...Wrist seem thin or forarms maybe could use some more direct work. Wee G...Never lose your faith...and on a Personnel note AE...You should get the feck out of Wee's Thread and start your own...This is a community of like minded individuals who have a common interest that most don't share and we appreiciate the support that we lend one another...that's why people tell one another that there doing a good job...People like to hear that every now and then...The world is a ugly enough place not to have to be beat down in the place's your meant to feel most comfortable...As a final note...I think your a *sshole...  ...


Yeah fair point, I dont want to be rude for no reason, my original arguement was about 2.2kgs of lean tissue in 12 months, and it spiralled from there. Also WeeG asked me to post pics here.

Yeah Bis arent great, better when doing a bicep pose. Thin wrists!! Not sure I can do much about that!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

"I like to keep in constant condition, as the b1tches dig it, "

Wow.

You just get more and more likeable!

As for not wanting to be rude for no reason you have done a great job of it if it is something you genuinely didn't want to do. You have accused me of being a liar in one post, that was deliberately rude for one.

You come across as arrogant / condescending to others...rude and the same traits you claim to have seen in others and dislike. You accused me of having a God complex when it is you who would like to restric who can / cannot keep a journal on a public forum based on what they look like?

Also, seeing as picking up on typos etc to make yourself feel better about the lack of rational content in your arguments get's your cock hard, I should remind you that your original argument was about 2.2 stone of lean body mass in a year, not 2.2Kg as you state in your post above.

Last post on this matter. I think you have shown yourself in a bad light over the last few pages. I'd appreciate if my journal was not the staging post for any more attacks on other members from you or anyone else, the fact that Martin B (who I have the outmost respect for) popped up in here asking where the training posts were says it all. I made one already today but it is lost in the BS. I don't want tha to continue to be the case, so if people wish to continue the discussion re: journals, who should keep them / positive / negative comments and so forth I'd appreciate if they would start a new thread so I can have my journal back for tracking the training and eating that I will use to gain 2.2 stone+ of LBM in 12 months.

Thanks,

G.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*24/2/10*

*
*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Upper body push*

Next weeks rep targets in bold.

Cable cross - 10 plates - 12,12,12,*9*

DB OH Arc - 20kg Db's - 12,*10*,9

MCh Dip - 12 plates - 4 x *12*

DB lateral - 8kg - 4 x *12*

Mch Bench - 10 plates - 4 x *12*

Cbl lateral - 2 plates + 1.25lb plate mate - 3 x *12*

Rope pushdown - split then together - 10 plates - 12,*10*,9

Straight, close pushdown - 11 plates - 3 x *12*

OH Db extension - 7kg - 12,11 L / 12,*10* R

All ok, fell and tore the heel of my hand today so grip a little painful on some things but no real worries. Session was fine. Kcals / protein fine.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Majorly heavier, dunno if that counts as a change


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*25.02.10*

*
*

*
Lower Body*

Leg press feet high, seat back up - 125kg + sled - 5 x 12

Leg Press feet high and wide, seat back down 125Kg+sled - 5 x 12

Rom DL - 90kg - 4 x 12

Seated leg curl - 11 plates - 4 x 12

Calves on hack -17 plates - 4 x 12

Ditched leg ext as I have a wee tracking problem with my knee just now and the wobbly foot pad on the leg ext machine is not helping it. Will probably botch fix the machine this week with a couple of G clamps.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*26.2.10*

*
*

*
Upper Body Pull*

Neutral pulldown - 4 x 12 - 7 plates

Cable Row, leaning fwd - 4 x 12 - 6 plates

Wide Pulldown - 4 x 12 - 7 plates

Sup PD - 3 x 12 - 7 plates

Close T-bar row - 45kg - 3 x 12

Reg BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 100Kg

Wide BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 100Kg

Preacher EZ Curls wide - 12.5kg / side - 2 x 12,*10*

EZ curls narrow (done on preacher) - 2 x *10*,9 - 12.5kg / side.

Wee pump set for no worthwhile reason - 1 x lots on cable curl.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

28.2.10

Whole Body

DL - 140kg - 12

OHP - 62.5KG - 10

Sup chins - 7

DB Inc Bench - 27.5kg - 14


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*01.03.10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Upper body push*

Cable cross - 12 plates - 12,12

DB OH Arc - 20kg Db's + 0.6Kg plate mate - 12,12

MCh Dip - 13 plates - 2 x 12

DB lateral - 10kg - 2 x 12

Mch Bench - 12 plates - 2 x 12

Cbl lateral - 3 plates - 2 x 12

Rope pushdown - split then together - 12 plates - 12,12

Straight, close pushdown - 12 plates - 2 x 12

Strength is coming up so kept reps up a little by cutting overall volume a week earlier than I would have needed to. Don't want to get down below 10RM too early.


----------



## garydyke1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Watching this with interest. Have started Phase 1 myself. The lighter weights/higher volume approach more suitable to me as my wrist fracture recovers.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*05.3.10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Lower body*

Leg Press feet close, seat back up - 180kg+sled - 3 x 12

Leg press feet med, seat back down - 180kg+sled - 3 x 12

Rom DL - 3 x 12 - 110Kg

Seated hams - 3 x 12 - 13 plates

Calves on hack - 4 x 12 - 18 plates.

All v easy, feeling good.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

yo gavin,

looks like your training seems to be going well

question, do you reckon theres a benefit/advantage using an wholebody or upper lower split when it comes to muscle hypertrophy compared to the traditional body part split many bodybuilders use today?

I might have asked u this before but forgot what u said:whistling:, but still im sure others would be intrested on your thoughts on this...


----------



## The Beginner (Jul 8, 2009)

Great thread, enjoying the AE v WeeG exchanges - keep em coming !

Great condition AE !


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*07.03.10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Whole Body*

Squat - 110kg -10

Wide chins - 6

DB Bench - 30kg's -15

BOR - 110kg - 12

OHP - 70kg -6

Too big a jump on OHP, lost far too many reps.

Chins are now very hard as i am a fat ****. Everything else felt fine.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Merat,

Problems are maintaining decent training frequency for each bodypart while on a split. Plus side is a split allows for a higher total training load across the week. Compromise is to run 2 "splits" , a push/pull/legs and and a whole body one at the same time, so everything gets hit multiple times per week (or at least every 3-4 days) with a different stimulus at each session. Thats what im doing here, just to see it compares to whole body 3 x / week which is my usual preference.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Merat,
> 
> Problems are maintaining decent training frequency for each bodypart while on a split. Plus side is a split allows for a higher total training load across the week. Compromise is to run 2 "splits" , a push/pull/legs and and a whole body one at the same time, so everything gets hit multiple times per week (or at least every 3-4 days) with a different stimulus at each session. Thats what im doing here, just to see it compares to whole body 3 x / week which is my usual preference.


ah ok, makes sense to me, I use to do an Upper/Lower Split, problem was it was a high rep and low rep combo so recovary was insanley difficult, it was the lowerbody low rep day that use to kill me!

It was like the following (like the PhD Cover model split basically)

Monday: Upper Low rep

Tuesday: Rest

Wednesday: Lower High rep

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Upper high rep

Sat: Lower Low rep

Sun: Rest

Gained alot of strength but not as much mass as id like, wasnt the best for hypetrophy gains prehaps


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*08.03.10*

*
*

*
Upper Body Pull*

Neutral pulldown - 2 x 12 - 9 plates

Cable Row, leaning fwd - 2 x 12 - 8 plates

Wide Pulldown - 2 x 12 - 9 plates

Sup PD - 2 x 12 - 9 plates

Close T-bar row - 50kg - 12, 60kg - 12

Reg BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 120Kg

Wide BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 120Kg

Preacher EZ Curls wide - 15kg / side - 1 x 10

EZ curls narrow (done on preacher) - 1x10 - 15kg / side.

All good. Increases in load coming easily here.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*11.03.10*

*
*

*
Training*

*
*

*
Upper body push*

Cable cross - 13 plates - 12,11F

DB OH Arc - 22.5kg - 12,12

MCh Dip - 15 plates - 2 x 12

DB lateral - 12.5kg - 2 x 10

Mch Bench - 15 plates - 9F 14 plates - 11F

Cbl lateral - 3 plates - 1 x 12 * R only, left forearms not happy.

Rope pushdown - split then together - 13 plates - 12,12

Straight, close pushdown - 13 plates - 2 x 12

All ok bar cable cross, strained L forearms setting up. Not overly sore today, should be fine.

BW now 17 stone.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

mate thats some weight gain - is that why you have dropped off with the diet posting - it would take you too long with the amount of grub or you just dont have time to put the fork down :laugh:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

hahah...good point Glen.

Yesterday...

10g BCAA and 20g Battery first thing.

150g raw oats, 2 scoops build and recover for brek.

Rest of day - 800g red meat, 1Kg potaoes, 500g carrots, 250g other veg split into 4 meals, every 3 hours from 9am-ish.

3 full servings ISO2 Gainer in s/s milk in between solid food meals.

4 x 5g BCAA + 15g simple carbs, about 1/2 an hour before the next solid food meal.

Had a PhD Smart bar in between one lot of meals, was peckish.

PhD Vmax Pump + Extreme Liquid fury pre-training (crazy btw).

Some Battery and BCAA during training

2 more scoops build and recover post training.

3 cans pepsi max, bout 2 lites water and a coffee through the day as well.

Other supps - Catalyst, very high dose niacin (500mg), fish oils, zinc 30mg, vit c 1g.

Creatine mono - 10g / day.

AAS - 25mg Dianabol / day, 525mg Test / week.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn thats some serious weight gain, can you post some pics?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*11.3.10*

*
*

*
PM - Training*

*
*

*
Lower Body*

Leg Press feet high - 200kg - 2 x 12

Leg press feet high seat back - 200kg - 2 x 12

Seated Leg Curl - 13 plates - 2 x 12

Cavle raise standing - 2 x max - 5 plates

Rom DL - 120kg - 2 x 12


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*12.03.10*

*
*

*
AM*

*
*

*
Upper Body Pull*

Neutral pulldown - 12 plates - 7. 11 plates - 10

Cable Row, leaning fwd - 2 x 12 - 10 plates

Wide Pulldown - 10,9 - 11 plates

Sup PD - 1 x 9 - 11 plates

Close T-bar row - 60kg - 2 x 12

Reg BB shrug - 2 x 12 - 140Kg

EZ curls narrow (done on preacher) - 1x10 - 15kg / side.

__________________


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> BW now 17 stone.


He started 14 stone (on the first page I think), so 3 stone already, thats some decent gains! :thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

3 stone since Jan, just under 5 stone since November.

KJW - What's your macros, can you add any fats? How much liquid food are you using...shakes etC?

Last pics were up less than 3 weeks ago - not really much point in a pic the now, have only gained 10lbs or so since then.

Training update.

Will coast a little this week as have numerous aches and pains in upper body, especially forearms, and RI has dropped right down again.

Will drop upper body loads back by a weeks worth and maybe add a third set back in.

Lower body wkt I'll keep adding load as it is still extremely easy going.

Whole Body wkts I'll hold loads and add some volume, probably bring down RPE as well by splitting the volume into multiple sets rather than 1 all out set. The exception will be DB press, shoulder seems to be doing fine and this is still very easy 15RM set so will add load here.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wee G said:


> 3 stone since Jan, just under 5 stone since November.
> 
> KJW - What's your macros, can you add any fats? How much liquid food are you using...shakes etC?
> 
> ...


G, your averaging a stone a month, thats not human:eek:

Whens the cut??


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll do 2 wee "mini-cuts" through this year, one after this cycle and accommodation phase, one after the next one, then from december 2010 onwards will be the big downward spiral to the stage.

I reckon I can average dropping 3lbs a week no probs so that will determine what show I do - how many weeks at roughly 3lb a week I'll need to not be a fatty boom boom.

Going by my math if I have more than 72lbs to drop I won't make it in time so will have to stay within 5 stone of hoped for stage weight so can't go over 20 stone during bulk.

Boo hiss, how very limiting.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff in here G i have no doubt you will accomplish ure goals


----------



## garydyke1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice weight gain!

Im mid phase 2 of UHT, the low weight / high volume has helped me recover from a broken wrist. Ive added 1/2 inch to my chest and 1/4 inch to my 'bad' arm, albeit muscle memory kicking in . Feeling fitter too. Im doing a push / pull / legs rest approach. Added 3kgs of weight in 3 weeks

Which phase would see the most gains?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Typically P3 / P4 is the most productive by far in trms of actual muscle growth. P1 is an introduction, p2 puts in place what you need to grow quickly, and p3 / 4 are the growth phases.

Depends though, if someone has neglected volume all their life then P2 can be very productive for them.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*15.3.10*

*
*

*
Training - whole Body*

*
*

*
Load *

Squat - 120kg - 8

Push Press - 70Kg - 7

BOR - 120kg - 11

Inc DB - 35kg - 9 (****ty handoff ruined set).

*"Volume"*

Leg Press - 220kg - 12

Ham Curl - 14 plates - 12

Wide PD - 10 plates - 13

Cbl Row - 11 plates - 6 (this weighed a ton, don't know what the **** happened here)

Mch Bench - 15 plates - 10

Shrugs - 160kg - 12

Pushdowns - 14 plates - 20

Did both workouts together just to see how it effects things. Will maybe do a third wkt (hypoxia) separately or may add it on to this one, undecided as yet.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Going by my math if I have more than 72lbs to drop I won't make it in time so will have to stay within 5 stone of hoped for stage weight so can't go over 20 stone during bulk.
> 
> Boo hiss, how very limiting.


i had to drop from 275lbs to 205 for my first show...NOT FUN

i stayed within 20lbs for the 2nd show and dieting was MUCH easier and i didnt lose as much muscle.

within 5 stone? 60lbs is still a big drop, expect loose skin rolls on the lower back, glutes and chest area.

i'm bulking this year too but trying to keep 30lbs within my proposed contest weight. Being able to eat well into the show prep is as much good for the mental side than the physical side.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Cheers, IB.

I've been very heavy in the past (135Kg) and got down to 87KG natty without any skin issues so think it MIGHT be ok, given that I've been much heavier before than I plan on being this time I think any damage has already been done tbh.

Agree that once you have some decent muscle it is worth staying within striking range of being in nick but bottom line for me is that the kcal surplus required to grow maximum amounts of muscle is also way over actual kcal needs so fat gain is inevitable.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

So Wee, at the moment I am dieting down to as close as I can to comp shape. After that, looking to pack on as much muscle as possible between say start of June and mid Jan.

In that period, do you think a period very heavy eating is the best way forward? Plan on having an 8week mini cut mid way dyring that period, not so much to lose fat but more to prime the body for further growth.

Or would slow and steady be the best approach?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i know guys whos off season 4-5 stone heavier... it's crazy


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Depends on whether you can get lean again or not and how much muscle you lose dieting. If the goal was just to grow as fast as possible and you never had to get lean again then yes heavy eating would always be better...but you have to diet! So, weigh it up! If you gain an extra 10lbs of muscle tissue, will you just lose it again on the diet?

And all, please, call me G - "Wee" just means "small" eh....lol.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> And all, please, call me G - "Wee" just means "small" eh....lol.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> G


When you reach your target and step on stage, I think you may need to change ur screename to Big G


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sizar said:


> i know guys whos off season 4-5 stone heavier... it's crazy


do they resemble fat out of breath british bulldogs? :lol:

such horrid strain it places on the heart bulking up so fat


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> do they resemble fat out of breath british bulldogs?


Hey! That's me  :laugh: :thumb:  :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> do they resemble fat out of breath british bulldogs? :lol:
> 
> such horrid strain it places on the heart bulking up so fat


i know it's not healthy but honestly this guy stage weigh 19.6 stone . . off season hits around 24 stone .


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

holy crap


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's only 1.2 times his stage weight mate, like a 15 stone onstage guy going up to 18 stone.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

KJW said:


> 3 shakes a day in addition to five meals.
> 
> Admittedly due to the hours I work it's not always the appropriate protein/carb mix as I can only prepare and eat so often during my shift.
> 
> Could add fats...wouldn't that be detrimental though?


Depends where fats are now. Are they 1/3 of total calories? If they are less than that, feel free to bump them up. Easiest way is just to add fats to shakes during the day.

If they are already at 1/3 then you'll have to add pro, carbs and fats, most likely with a little extra in your shakes ie teaspoon olive oil + 30g oats + another scoop whey or something similar.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Be fascinated to get an MRI scan at your heaviest and then after youve stripped down, to see how much actual muscle you lose?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

AE - yah i would like that to but it isn't within the realms of possibility is it.

I reckon i lost quite a bit doing it natty. I'm hoping that with chemical assistance it will be somewhat less.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i don't think with gear you will lose much muscle ..


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*17.3.10*

*
*

*
Training.*

Leg Press, seat up - 240kg - 12

Rom DL - 130kg - 12

Neutral PD- 11 plates - 11

DB OH Arc - 25kgs - 13

T-bar - 70kg - 12

Rope pushdowns - 15 plates - 12

EZ Preacher Curls - 17.5Kg / side - 11


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

OK,

Transition off of Dbol has gone fine, thats me 6 days without it.

Using glycerol, creatine mono, kre-alkalyn, R-ALA, saw palmetto, zinc, magnesium, 500mg Niacin, lots of antioxidants etc as well as normal supps.

Gone back to whole body 3 x/week, suits me better. Twice a week with what were the load workouts + 1/3 of the volume wkt. Once a week with just the 1/3 of the volume OR volume + hypoxia.

Really want to have a serious crack at using HIF1 through hypoxia but it might be better left to next high volume phase.

Feeling good, forearm pain (like shin splints) much less without the Dbol in.

BW still increasing due primarily to the creatine / glycerol and kcals going up a little again. Strength feels good, it is coming back now.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

What benefits do you feel the Niacin provides at 500mg?

I've read a fair bit about it and use it for the benefits it can give to lipid profile but everything i've read suggests that to have an effect on your cholesterol the dose must be fairly high, ie 1500mg+


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dig,

Still working dose up - can't tolerate anything like 1500mg / day right now.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wee g what glycerol do you use and do you use it around training etc. i have been looking at it to add in a intra shake with aminos etc


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

hilly said:


> wee g what glycerol do you use and do you use it around training etc. i have been looking at it to add in a intra shake with aminos etc


Glycerin BP from Boots, 40ml in 1 litre of water, 1 or 2 litres a day, just whenever I mind to add it to my bottle. 200ml bottle costs a couple of quid, you'll find it in the cough medicines aisle.

Also use Extreme Nutrition Liquid Fury pre wkt along with PhD Vmax Pump. Vmax is primarily an arginine NO type product, Liquid Fury is mannitol and glycerol, white willow and creatine so that also helps pre-wkt. During i still just use BCAA and glutamine with some carbs.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Couple of ****ty short workouts, due to working too much.

*19.3.10 - PM*

*
*

*
DL - 140Kg - 8**

*
*

*
Inc DB - 35Kg - 9*

*
*

*
*

*
20.3.10 - A.M.*

*
*

*
OH Press - 70kg - 10*

*
*

*
Neutral Pulldown - 11 plates - 11*

The DL's I was totally rushing and stance was off, grip width was off, everything was a mess. Pulled the first reps, noticed the issues, pooped left hand out half in inch or so at lockout, pulled rep 2, bit better, adjusted feet a bit wider, pulled reps 3 etc...lol. After 8 I just put it down, I was way out of the groove. Today I have a very sore left foot, across the top; probably done it a minor mischief adjusting stance mid-set.

Everything else was OK but I really should have just left it till sunday morning when I will have some free time. Rushed workouts of 1 or 2 exercises really don't suit me or let me make decent use of the pre /during / post wkt strat, the whole thing needs a wkt time of at least 45 mins or it is useless.

Tis Life!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Glycerin BP from Boots, 40ml in 1 litre of water, 1 or 2 litres a day, just whenever I mind to add it to my bottle. 200ml bottle costs a couple of quid, you'll find it in the cough medicines aisle.
> 
> Also use Extreme Nutrition Liquid Fury pre wkt along with PhD Vmax Pump. Vmax is primarily an arginine NO type product, Liquid Fury is mannitol and glycerol, white willow and creatine so that also helps pre-wkt. During i still just use BCAA and glutamine with some carbs.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, glad things are going well in here


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> *Glycerin BP from Boots, 40ml in 1 litre of water, 1 or 2 litres a day, just whenever I mind to add it to my bottle.* 200ml bottle costs a couple of quid, you'll find it in the cough medicines aisle.
> 
> Also use Extreme Nutrition Liquid Fury pre wkt along with PhD Vmax Pump. Vmax is primarily an arginine NO type product, Liquid Fury is mannitol and glycerol, white willow and creatine so that also helps pre-wkt. During i still just use BCAA and glutamine with some carbs.
> 
> ...


What is the benefit of this G?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Right the glass house is ready for the onslaught...pelt away.....
> 
> No prep, just flexed and took some pics. I keep to this condition all the time, so I have a good idea how hard actual muscle is to add. Could prob have done some better pics, but never researched into posing etc.
> 
> ...


Great pics mate,. but as GHS says, Im sure Ive seen these before, get a newspaper in front like they do with hostages please :thumb:

Btw, if a mate took them, why would you take them from horrendous angles like you have? Looks like camera been propped on some drawers and your posing away to me :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure I have seen them before as well.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

ostrain said:


> What is the benefit of this G?


Ostrain,

Glycerol is extremely hydrophillic - wherever it goes in the body, water goes.

When you add it to water, in about a 1 to 25 ratio, some of the water you would usually excrete is instead stored along with the glycerol within muscle cells.

That makes the cells more turgid (like a balloon with more air in!) and gives better strength, and also better hydration.

One of the ways a cells nucleus (the "brain" if you like) decides on the state of the cells health and abilities is to track cellular hydration.

Some cell functions will NOT occur if the nucleus first detects that the cell is not adequately hydrated. Some of the functions associated with muscle growth fall in to this group. So, by using glycerol to super hydrate the cell you can ensure that whenever muscle growth is signalled for (by training) the cell is well placed to respond.

Since I have come off Dbol recently, I need to ensure that cell rigidity / hydration remains at least as god as it was when on Dbol, so I am using glycerol and creatine to create this effect. That's why my bodyweight is still going up even though I've come off the Dbol and it's also part of why my strength will not drop off during this period.

BTW - Other limiting factors that can dictate whether growth occurs or not include energy status, a small amount of plasma insulin being available, high enough levels of glutamine , and high enough levels of L-leucine. So eat plenty, have some BCAA and carbs around training and get enough protein to ensure glutamine levels are decent.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice one. Thanks G.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Ostrain,
> 
> Glycerol is extremely hydrophillic - wherever it goes in the body, water goes.
> 
> ...


Great post!

I use glycerol year round, great underused product.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

never heard of glycerol use, il have to look into this. is it cheap?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> never heard of glycerol use, il have to look into this. is it cheap?


From the chemist yeah very cheap.

If you buy it from a bb supp store it costs a little more but still peanuts for how much you get and how long it lasts.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wee where do you get this from? as you live in the UK.

how do you guys use it exactly?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a TBS with my pre work out supplements with plenty of water.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

would something like this suffice:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLYCEROL-GLYCERINE-KOSHER-FOOD-GRADE-1L_W0QQitemZ140311255784QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET?hash=item20ab33dae8

or

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Glycerine-Glycerol-Food-Grade-Kosher-250ml_W0QQitemZ170365659407QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET?hash=item27aa95a90f

?

sorry wee for slight hijack mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dom, you can buy it in Boots or Superdrug,


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have a TBS with my pre work out supplements with plenty of water.


what does it do pre workout ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> what does it do pre workout ?


Super hydrates you by holding extra water this gives stronger better pumps.

I have been using this stuff for about 3 years.....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tablespoon of it mixed with water ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> tablespoon of it mixed with water ?


Warm water, pinch of sea salt, bcaa's ,creatine, carbs optional.

Any way back to Wee's thread:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

sorry G for the hijack. and thanks con


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*22.3.10 AM*

*
Training - whole Body*

Squat - 130kg - 8

BOR - 130kg - 6 + 2 RP.

Inc DB - 37.5kg - 5

Wide PD - 11 plates - 10

Cbl Row - 11 plates - 6

Mch Bench - 16 plates - 9

Shrugs - 180kg - 12

Pushdowns - 16 plates - 14


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*24.3.10*

*
*

*
Training - Whole Body*

Leg Press seat back - 250kg -12

DB OH Arc - 27.5kg - 8 iirc

T-bar - 75kg - 12

Ham curl - 16 plates - 12

Sup pulldown - 12 plates - 6 +2 forced + negs

Cable Cross - 15 plates - 9

Rope Pushdown - 16 plates - 12

EZ Curls - 17.5kg / side - 10

Calves on hack - 20 plates - lots, more than 12.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*28.3.10*

*
*

*
Training - Whole Body*

DL - 150kg - 10

Inc DB - 40kg's - 6 +Neg

BOR - 140kg - 5,5.

Neutral pulldown - 12 plates - 8,6

Shrugs - 200kg - 10

Pushdowns - 17 plates - 16

EZ PReacher curls - 20kg / side - 6


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work G, some decent weight you throwing around there, hope all is well mate


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

All going fine dude, working hard on rows and incline presses now, everything else has plenty of room left. Feeling OK.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

So-so mate, never really happy with anything cause I am never quite disciplined to do everything i know i should be doing...my downfall.

Happy with the way training loads are increasing, a bit out of kilter in that some things are way down in reps before others but thats fine. Also happy that low back, shoulders, pec, and hip are all injury free so far and elbow bursitis although it is there, is not too bad. So, steadily upwards with the training loads and that's about it.

In other news I sold my hot rod yesterday and I'm ****ing gutted to see it go


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*01.04.10*

*
*

*
Training - Whole Body*

Squat - 140kg - 6

Wide pulldown - 12 plates - 7 + several partials / AMT's.

DB OH arc - 30kg - 8 + partials / AMT's

Cable Row - 11 plates - 7

Rope Pushdown - 17 plates - 10

Shrugs - 220kg - 8


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

G

Had a search through the journal for that phased hypertrophy split you swear by, I remember you recommending a specific website to a few people, could you post it up again please mate?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye that's the one, cheers mate!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I am set for now, but I will read into it. A lot of info on that site!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*04.04.10*

*
*

*
Training*

Leg Press - 270kg - 15

Ham curl - 17 plates - 2 sets max

Laterals - 15kg - 2 sets max

T-bar - 75kg - 1 x max (over 15)

Cable Cross - 15 plates - 2 sets max

Supinated Pulldown - 120kg - 2 sets max

Rope pushdown - 17 plates - 1 x max

Preacher EZ curls - 50kg - 1 x max


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Training*

*
*

*
07.04.10*

Neutral pulldown - 120kg - 2 x max

Mch Bench - 16 plates - 2 x max

Deadlift - 160kg - 10

Calves on hack - 20 plates - 2 x max

Cable Row - 11 pates - 2 x max

Shrugs - 220kg - 1 x max

Pushdowns - 18 plates - 15,10

EZ Curls - 15kg / side - 2 x max

R bicep felt a bit "odd" after deads / shrugs so backed off on the load on the EZ curls. No damage done. Deadlifts surprisingly easy, usually a lack of carbs shows up for me on deads.


----------



## garydyke1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Whats the diet/supps looking like at this stage G?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dumped some CHO, bw was just shy of 18 stone and tbh too much bodyfat accumulating so have tightened everything up. Dumped the inevitable bloat and am sitting at 17st 5 this morning, will probably do this for the next 3 weeks or so, get down to just under 17 whilst increasing training volume somewhat as well.

diet...

On waking...

1. 70g Extreme Pro-6, 3g fish oils, multi's,r-ALA etc etc

3 hours later...

2. 200 -250g Meat, 200-250g fibrous veg, macademia nuts or some seeds if protein source is too low fat.

Repeat all day.

I eat about 10 chocolate flavour BodiTronics BCAA 8000 a day between meals as well. Just BCAA and calcium and keep appetite down with nice choccy taste 

2 litres water / day.

4 cans pepsi max / day.

On training days add...

Extreme Liquid Fury, PhD Vmax Pump pre training.

BCAA during.

1 scoop Build and Recover + 50g whey afterwards.

Was showing trace ketones last night so am about right.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*09.04.10*

*
*

*
Training*

SQ - 140kg - 7, 4.

BOR - 140kg - 6,5

RDL - 140kg - 10

Laterals - 15kg bells - 10

Pulldowns - 120kg - max + a few forced.

Inc DB - 40's - 5 + 1 F + Neg, 35's - 6

Rope Pushdown - 18 plates - 10, 7.

EZ cable curls - 12

After a week of no carbs that was hard. Glad to be taking a 2nd set on things though and the volume will come given time.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't believe how fast your strength has gone up, muscle memory or not - amazing!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> *09.04.10*
> 
> *Training*
> 
> ...


Strong work G, Low on carbs too! Respect for that bro

Loving the signature btw mate!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

CV

Cycled to work and back, 8.5 miles.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Training

12.04.10

Leg Press - 300kg -15,8

Ham curl - 18 plates - 8, 10

DB OH - 30kg's - 7 iirc

Sup Pulldown - 120kg - 2 x max + a forced + a neg

Cable Cross - 15 plates - 10

Pushdowns - stack - 14


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

why the cans of pepsi max?

whats that for mate , just sugars?

looking good mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> why the cans of pepsi max?
> 
> whats that for mate , just sugars?
> 
> looking good mate


Pepsi max is sugar free last time I checked


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ohh

lol


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> why the cans of pepsi max?
> 
> whats that for mate , just sugars?
> 
> looking good mate


It's sugar free, 1kcal per can.

I like it because it has a more "sugar-like" sweetness to it than say diet coke, i find it really helps with carb cravings.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> It's sugar free, 1kcal per can.
> 
> I like it because it has a more "sugar-like" sweetness to it than say diet coke, i find it really helps with carb cravings.


Diet pepsi and Pepsi max over diet coke anyday:thumb: Diet coke kinda taste metallic, have you tried Diet Irn bru? That stuff is pretty damn nice, 1kacl a can I think.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*14.04.10*

*
*

*
Training*

Neutral pulldown - 120kg - 3 x max + 2 forced + 2 negs

Machine bench - 16 plates - 3 x max + 2 forced + 2 negs

Sumo DL - 170kg - 9

Calve raise on hack - 20 plates -3 x max

Cable row - 11 plates - 5 drop set to 8 plates - 8.

Rope pushdown - stack - 8,5

DL would have been more reps but tore a callous off my hand on 3rd rep and it totally threw my concentration. No matter. Ditched shrugs and biceps as both muscles felt a little niggly after DL's. Strength on cable rows is falling away at a rate of knots without carbs - strange how some things really suffer and other don't.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Got my mid-cycle blood work back today and here it is...these should all be "as bad as it is gonna get".

Liver

ALT - 54 (5-60 is normal)

ALP - 141 (30 - 115 is normal)

Total Bilirubin - 15 (norm range 3-17 umol / liter)

Cholesterol

Total cholesterol 4.5 (under 5 is considered fine)

HDL (good) cholesterol 0.67 (should be 2 or more)

LDL (bad) cholesterol 3.83 (under 3 is considered OK)

Ratio (total to good) 6.7:1 ...this is ****ing awful.

I am coming of Dbol entirely now and will restest on T alone in 4 weeks, then test again with nothing in system about 6 weeks after that. I want to know if it is the Dbol or Test that is messing cholesterol profile so badly.

IF it is the test alone, I'll need some advice from more experienced guys on test free cycles, cause I am not going on with blood lipid profile like that for several years.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

18.04.10

Training.

Skipped a workout due a small tear in my forearm from wednesdays DL but it seems to be ok so trained today.

SQ - 140kg - 7,4

BOR - 140 - 8 (sloppy), 100kg -20 - strict

Pulldown - 120kg - 3 x max + 2 forced.

DB Inc PRess - 40's - 2 x max + 1 neg

Feeling quite fatigued now but all ok. Doing ok to hold weights up despite kcal deficit and being off some drugs.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting stuff with the results. were do you get them done mate.

how much test are you running?

if issue is the test how about next cycle just running a TRT dose of test if ure running more now with higher eq and anavar and seeing how that effects of masteron


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I get my bloods done at my GP surgery mate, I have a very good relationship with my practice.

I'm on 515mg / week test, 40mg / day of Dbol at tops. Got bloods done at the end of 3 weeks on the higher dose of Dbol.

Re: Cycles with low T and lots of anabolics, thats kinda what I'm thinking hilly but I'll wait and see what it tests out as with just T in the system in a few weeks before making any hasty decisions. All just a learning experience eh. Do you get blood work done yourself?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*19.10.04*

*
*

*
Training. *

*
*

*
Upper Push - volume / hypoxia. *

Mch Bench - 10 x 12-15, 20s rests

DB Front raises to 45 degrees - 5 x max

s/s

DB lateral raises - 5 x max

Straight to...

DB shoulder press - max reps up the rack from 6kg to 15kg, bottom to middle of ROM only

Cable cross low - 5 x 12-15

Cable Cross High - 4 x 12-15

s/s

Mch Dips - 4 x 12-15

Pushdowns - 4 x 12+

s/s

Reverse grip pushdowns - 4 x 12+

Decent session and felt nice to get a pump again etc, although not much of one given the low carbs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice work G. Keep it up pal.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you got any progress pictures up?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Avatar is from 2 weeks ago at BW / BF high point, bout 18 stone.

Diet is now horrible by comparison to the free for all of weeks gone by but i figure I am shifting enough weight now to build a decent physique with, just need to keep head down and build the volume of work i'm doing with those weights and drop some chub. Onward!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Wee G said:


> It's sugar free, 1kcal per can.
> 
> I like it because it has a more "sugar-like" sweetness to it than say diet coke, i find it really helps with carb cravings.


Gets me through the day too mate.

Getting bigger there buddy, keep going, keep going


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

fu(king hell Wee! youve piled the beef on!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

agree with mike, G you proved the haters wrong and the proof is in your avi, massive difference from the 1st set of pics you posted,


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

wow, i've just read through all 27pages to date, and the progress appears to be truly inspirational, proving the haters wrong with growth like thats awesome, as you've reached the 18stone you wanted already, are you going to start cutting earlier than planned? or continue to achieve some more size?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice going G:thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

On the matter of your lipids, have you looked at lycopene (60mg.d-1) taken with fats (fish oils are good). My personal experience [anecdotal] confirms the studies on this.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Wee G said:


> I get my bloods done at my GP surgery mate, I have a very good relationship with my practice.
> 
> I'm on 515mg / week test, 40mg / day of Dbol at tops. Got bloods done at the end of 3 weeks on the higher dose of Dbol.
> 
> Re: Cycles with low T and lots of anabolics, thats kinda what I'm thinking hilly but I'll wait and see what it tests out as with just T in the system in a few weeks before making any hasty decisions. All just a learning experience eh. Do you get blood work done yourself?


Yes mate, theres a clinic near me called discus that does them however they have stoped testing t levels. have been to my doc before but he would only test general stuff and didnt wann go through them with me for me to analyse etc which annoyed me a little. will have to go back to him tho if this clinic will not do my t levels.

however havnt been at all this year as i am dieting for a comp so IMO no point getting them done as im not guna stop either way 

looking large buddy


----------



## marksbananas (Mar 11, 2010)

Just sat and read all 27 pages and makes for an intersting read, will be following !


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Cheers guys, lets not get carried away though I'm fat as **** with it!

Goal now is to lean up steadily for a while then add some more chunks July / August / September time then lean up steadily again into pre-comp diet in December.

If i can end this cycle at 16 stone 5lbs with same BF as I started with then i'll be happy enough.

Joshua,

Thanks as ever for your evidence based advice, always way cool.

Here's everything I am currently doing...

NAC 400mg / day

Selenium

EGCG 100mg /day

Grape seed extract 200mg

rALA - 300mg

Saw palmetto 160mg

800mg 80% silymarin

1680mg EPA

1200mg DHA

Niacin 1g a day, split doses.

Usual Multi vits etc.

Up to 10g BCAA / day.

3g calcium.

PRo blend for 2-3 meals a day, with which i take my fish oils and fat soluble stuff. MEat / fish + veggies for other meals.

I'll chuck the lycopene in their as well  I think tbh just coming off the dbol will sort it but I am doing a typical (for me) thing and throwing everything I know at it...Bodybuilder mentaility eh. I'll post up new blood work in a few weeks.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Daaamn youve changed eh G! Nice going


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*20.04.10*

*
*

*
Training. *

*
*

*
Lower Body - Load*

Leg press - 320kg - 12, 360kg - 5

1/2 squat - 170kg - 3, 120kg - 8

Rom DL - 100 kg x some, 140kg x 12

Seated Ham curl - 19 plates - 8,7.

All fine, trained with Tiger81 from this board, was good - just got on with it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Big G .. nice new pic mate.. looking good ..keep it up


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Current Diet....just for reference.

1. 80g Extreme Pr0 6.

Fish oils, vits, etc.

2. 2 chicken breasts, few macadamias, 250g frozen broccoli, peas, cauli, carrots.

3. Same as 2.

4. 80g Extreme Pr0 6 OR sometimes 40g whey iso and a pack of beef jerky.

Fish oils, vits, etc

5. 250g beef mince, 250g mixed fibrous veg.

6. 80g PRo 6.

Fish oils, vits, etc.

In between each meal I have a few chocolate flavour chewable amino acid tabs - these provide BCAA and calcium and keep hunger down. Saturdays or sundays I have been having about 150g additional carbs + 1 meal of whatever i want. Not a refeed as such yet, just a wee nibble. This saturday coming (NABBA Scottish) i will eat a lot though


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so this is a dieting phase now wee g. think i missed this bit somewere lol


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Training *

*
*

*
22.04.10*

*
*

*
Upper Pull - Volume*

Wide straight arm pulldowns -5 x 12-25

s/s

Wide pulldowns - 5 x 10-12

Cable rows - 5 x 12

s/s

Face pulls - 5 x 20

Elbows up 45 degree pulldowns- 5 x 10

s/s

1 arm DB row - 4 x 10

Seated DB curls - 2 x 12

s/s

Standing DB curls - 2 x max


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes Hilly,

Dropping some of the chub to hit new set point of BW / BF and weights used, which will then be held for a while before pushing on again.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Wee G said:


> In between each meal I have a few chocolate flavour chewable amino acid tabs - these provide BCAA and calcium and *keep hunger down*.


Keep hunger down!! jesus! with al that lot?? im not sure keeping hunger DOWN would be an issue.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

You've got to be kidding mike thats hardly any food at all mate, I am hungry all the time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

i seriously dont know how you do it.

that lot would keep more more than satsified all day every day


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Put some good size on there G, nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

25.4.10

Training.

Lower Body Volume / Hypoxia

Squat - 140kg - clusters of 5 and 3 - 23 reps total.

3 times through..

Sissy hack squat - 40kg - to failure

s/s

Hack squat heels touching middle ROM only - 40Kg - to failure

s/s

Leg Press close low stance mid ROM only - 120kg - to failure

s/s

Front Squats - 60kg - to failure.

No rest, straight back to the start.

Calve raise on hack - 6 x 12-20, 30s rests.

3 times through....

Lying leg curl - 5 plates - to failure

s/s

Bench Push - BW - to failure

s/s

Seated Leg curl - 10 plates -to failure

No rest, straight back to the start.

Seated calve raise - 2 x 30 or so.

Good session, reps on the hypoxia stuff typically 20 or so on first set, down to much less on 2nd and by last set I only got 3 reps on 60kg front squat...lol.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

was great to finally get to meet you and have a laugh on Saturday mate,your funny as fuk,even funnier in real life than on here if possible lol


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

26.4.10

Training

Upper Body push - volume /hypoxia

Inc Press - 40's x max, 22.5's a max reps in 5 minutes.

DB OH arc -15's - max reps in 5 minutes

Hi cable cross - 4 x 15-20

s/s

Machine Dips - 4 x 12-15

Lateral raises - 4 x 12-20

s/s

BB front raises - 4 x 20

s/s

Bradford press - 3 x 12-20

Straight back to start, no rest,

MAchine bench press - 5 x max with 30s rests

V-bar pushdowns - 12-20

s/s

Straight pushdowns - 8-20

s/s

Reverse pushdowns - 8-20

Straight back to start no rest.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wheres my £5?


----------

